# St Barts...part 29



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...

Happy chatting 

Good luck & take care 
Natasha x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ya everyone

Hope you are all ok today this is just a quick note i will catch up with personals at a later time....as i still have a full house of people to run about after at the mo!!! 

Wow the Lion king was amazing i must say, we all loved it so much.

Well must get on i have the next meal to plan....nice & easy one i think.

Hope all the bumps are growing nicely. 

Love Susie XXXX


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

poo just lost a really long post  

so here's the abridged version

sue coeur de lion brie is pasturised so fine even now  peanut butter ok as long as no one in immmeadiate family has nut allergy  
wishes do come true

there was lots more but have to go and pick up Teagan

love to all

Fran


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Good morning everyone!
I had my egg collection yesterday and I produced eleven eggs, which I am very happy about! Strangely, it was the same number as my first IVF cycle two years ago. It all went very smoothly and I didn't feel ill like I did last time afterwards. (Thanks for the tip about eating something early in the morning - had a cereal bar and glass of water - nothing heavy) Everyone at Barts was lovely, especially the Australian nurse who looks after you in the Recovery room (can't remember her name) but she was very calm and motherly! So now I'm waiting for the phonecall to say how many have fertilised. Last time it was eight, so I'm hoping that will be the same as well! 
After hearing I had asked about blasts, Miss Tozer has said I can have a 3 day ET so I am back in on Thursday. Think I'm happy about that! Not sure. Was willing to try a 2 day transfer as 3 day didn't work last time. Anyway, it does give your body longer to recover from EC. Well, I better stop now and go and drink some water! And go back to bed! 
Jen - information days are on Wednesdays at Barts. Not lomg to wait now!
Best wishes
Hettie x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hettie - great news on egg collection, can't wait to hear fertilization report


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning all! 

Hettie - Thanks for the update and congratulations on all those eggies!! Thats fab news. Also good to hear that you are being looked after so well at St Barts (wish I was seeing Ms Tozer!). Cant wait to hear the update on their fertilisation! And thanks for the info about the information days too.

Susie - look forward to hearing from you! Glad you loved the Lion King, it must be quite spectacular. Id like to go and see Joseph with Lee in it from Southend! 

I have a fun day planned, we are taking one of the girls out at lunch time for a sort of hen do. She thinks shes avoided embarrassment by not having a proper hen night but we have brought in a veil and are busy making signs. We are going to dress her in the office and make her walk outside in the street in the city! 

Love to all of you
Jen xxx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

I've got 10 embryos!!!   Can't believe 10 out of the 11 eggs fertilized! Much better than we expected! My eggs must be getting better with age! The embryologist is going to phone me tomorrrow to say how they are doing, then back in on Thursday for ET.

Jen - I haven't actually seen Miss Tozer this cycle. I spoke to a nurse (Ruddi?) about it and she spoke to Miss Tozer. The only time I've met her is when she did my first IVF embryo transfer. All the other scans and consultations have been with different doctors. 
Sounds like big embarrassment time for your friend - sure she will enjoy it!(sort of!) 

Tracey - can't wait to hear your news either!.......she's taking her time! 

Hope everyone is having a good day! The sun is still shining!  

Hettie x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

Just a quickie again. 

Jen hope you have a great lunch it sounds fun.

Hettie - Well what can i say WOW!!!!! that is brill news i bet you are on clound nine!!

  

  

  

Hi to everyone else hope you are all very well.

Love Susie XXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

sorry for being absent. I had had a little break from things and then I got busy. 

Hettie - fab fab news on your ec and fertilisation rate. Fingers crossed for you till Thurs. There's lots of research now on 3 day transfer as opposed to 2 day since the culture media improved so much and they get to make a better selection for you. Well done!

Jen - have a fab lunch. sounds fun!

Kyla and Sue - our bfp grads. How are you both?

Fran - your little one looks lovely in her new pic.

Ron - how are you coping back at work?

Tracey - are you still with us or are you a mummy?

Susie - I've never been to the lion king, must check it out.

I have some sad news that my lovely big white fluffball of a cat died over the weekend. He was only 3 years old. We think he had a fall and was found in a neighbour's garden. So down to only one brother now. Funny, I keep expecting him to come home any minute.   

Lou
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hettie - thats great news     , so is transfer Thursday?

Lou - i am still here waiting


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello Tracy!

Awwww Lou thats so sad   I really feel for you. Ive lost 2 cats myself and it takes a long while to accept. I really dont know how I will cope when Spud gets old - My God I cant bear thinking about it. Im thinking of you xxxx

Hettie - FANTABBY DOZY NEWS! You are the same age as me and have given me so much hope - I cant tell you. Fingers crossed they continue to do well. How on earth will they pick 2 out of 10 if they all continue to develop in the right way?!?!

Lunch was great fun and she was suitably embarrassed. 
I transferred a picture of a cute chick onto a powerpoint presentation and then wrote 'This Bird's ready to be Plucked!'
She also wore a green Learner sign (because shes already had some practice!)
I just wished I could have sampled the champagne along with everyone else.

Hope everyone else is ok?

Jen x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Sorry its been a while, but I have been kept quite busy & trying to get my head around starting tx again!!!!!!

I should start d/regging in a few days depending on af though   I'm feeling rather anxious & excited all rolled into one, if you get what I mean  

Tracey ~ I can't believe you are still waiting       Thought I'd come on the site to some lovely news! well keep us posted hunni xx

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing well with whatever stages you are all at?

catch you all soon, take care
nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Afternoon

Boy have I slept today first after just another 5 more mins plan it was 9 am, got up for reflex and fell asleep during that for a good hour, woke made lunch and crawled up to bed at 2 and have just woken.  Give me an hour or so and I will be ready again 

Tracey - still waiting  what is she doing in there !

Jen - hope the girl wasn't too horrified at your plan.    As for info days being Weds are your cycles regular cos you could narrow it down a bit more for DH one after your appt but before Day 21.

Hettie - great news on your eggs - I wouldn't beat yourself up about no Day 2, Day 3 is far better gives you an extra day to recover and is closer to Day 5.    The fact that it didn't work last time may be nothing to do with Day 3.

Nicky - great to hear from you and fingers crossed for starting soon - your name came to me when I was asleep actually.

Lou - so sorry about your cat - gosh what a shock - more time needed to grieve.

Fran - thanks for the brie tip - will be checking that out - as for the peanuts, m/w said have to assume cos of my bruv - but then again it could be a hoax a bit like the asthma theory - I won't start!

Kyla - you ok ?

Susie - glad the w/e went as planned - you must need a rest now.

OK all have a good eve.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I have missed so much!!!

I'm sorry I have been AWOl for such a long time-all that freedom from the end of reports went to my head-consumed far too much alcohol over the last few weeks, and then last week was really ill-had a shocking migraine-never had one before, ended up at the docs  

Hettie-congrats on your 10 embies that is a fab fertilization rate-you must be chuffed to bits...

                 

Tracey-cannot believe you are still hanging on in there, it must be so exciting for you xxx  

Sue was great to chat the other day-thanks for the advice on the head-will keep an eye and if anything else happens will be straight back, but this time to see a different doctor  

Nicky-good to see you Hun-exciting that you are starting again, but also scary...am thinking of you  

Lou-really sorry to hear about your cat-that is so sad Hun xxx

Laura-I haven't forgotton you Hun-or the chats we had with Lou about getting together-I am planning to slow down a bit now after what has been a very hectic few weeks   

Big hugs to everyone I've missed-sorry xxxx

Enjoy your evenings xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Lou - my beautiful cat died suddenly last year, she was only 5.  I do so feel for you, our fur babies mean so much.  So sorry honey.  So unfair.  

Hettie - Wow great news!  

Tracey - can't believe you are still pregnant!!

Maddy - Tut tut!  Binge drinking is very naughty!  

Kyla - how are you feeling? Any sickness? 

Nicky - Welcome back.  

Hi to everone else hope your all ok.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening Girlies

Hettie - Many congratulations for such great fertilisation rate - keeping everything crossed that they divide & multiply   

Lou - So sorry to hear about your baby - it's horrid losing them like that..they are a member of your family. Take care of yourself.

Jen - I had a lovely birthday thanks.  We went to the local zoo & had a great time, well DH & I did anyway! Sam did show an interest in some of the animals but he enjoyed himself far more on the swing & merry go round!!  

Sue - I've only just started having peanut butter again - tbh I'm a bit disappointed..sure they've changed the recipe whilst I was gone!  

I remember during my 1st tri DH was involved in this important project & I was responsible for the system testing on my side of the business, so I had to do it right otherwise everything would go belly-up.  I used to trudge to his part of the office doing these testing when all I wanted to do was to zzzzz...it was really hard!  

Maddy - Glad to have you back. Sorry to hear about your migraine though..hope you're OK now.

Nicky - Hi hun , good luck with your next tx..

Susie - Glad to hear you had a great weekend..you around tonight?

Laura - Are you OK?

Anyone heard from Kyla?  She's been very quiet..hope she's OK.  

Tracey - Bet you're sick of all the waiting..are you going to have a sweep soon?

Fran - Teagan looks such a gorgeous little girl..where has the baby gone?? 

Take care all

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls.

Lou - Oh honey I am so sorry. Our first cat was knocked by a car when he was only a year old (which is why our two boys now were house cats until we moved to our current house - its a very quite road, a long close with fields behind so I feel safer). I was gutted, he was our baby and I loved him dearly. 

Nicky - Nice to see you back honey. 

Hettie - Yay! Wonderful results honey. Well done you!

Laura - No sickness but when I was picking up lunch from Tesco this morning the thought of pasta made me feel ill so I had a pastry instead  Otherwise it's mostly cramps and the whole boob thing.

Ron & Sue - Thanks for asking - I am okay. I thought I posted yesterday but must have forgotten. DH told me last night he has a feeling we are having twins. I was getting all negative and worrying the scan wouldn't be good but he thinks it's our time. I guess I have to wait till next week to see how psychic he really is huh?

Kyla xxx

PS: I know it sounds daft but could someone put my bubbles back to a 7 please?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - I agree withthe peanut butter comment. It used to be more buttery and creamy and now tastes really dry!  My tip is to put some butter on your toast underneath the peanut better!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla - I'm sure its your time too.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - I already do!!!!   Sunpat was my fav..now tempted to try other 'lighter' coloured pb!

Kyla - Consider it done! xx

TBH I agree with DH..it could be twins!!!  

BTW How's Malcolm?  

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - yeah I did try all the organic ones but they are really dry.  I used to love sun-pat crunchy. I have marmite these days though.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - Thanks for the bubbles, silly to think it makes any difference but I was on 1777 when I got my + and I felt good about that 
The early BFP is making me think it might be too but I'm also hoping for one really strong one (like Sue) too...

Malcolm entered a talent contest yesterday but the judges were not impressed.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - You're on an eight at the moment..will put it back to a 7 after I post!!

I've resisted getting a pet as I just don't have the time at the moment..how do you cope  

One strong one will be great..tbh I don't know how the girls cope with twinnies..I'm so knackered with Sam half the time!!!

Laura - I used to like crunchy..then super crunchy..now they all look really dark or is it my imagination?? Marmite? Yuck Yuck & double Yuck!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - I also like the idea of one (cheaper, you get to spend more time) but if it's twins I will count my blessings (plus I won't know any different so hoping I can cope). Just got to get through the next week and then find out...


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

To start with I wanted twins too as we'd never have to TTC again but now I'm soooooo glad I only have Sam.  I'm not sure how we or IL's would cope if I'm ever ill!!!

Ron
xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

mmmmm marmite Teagan's most favourite food in the world and mine   ( I was born 2 miles from the marmite factory and it was wafting in the window as I popped out so no hope for me)

I also became re addicted when I was pg

well good to see some old faces back

Niki good to hear from you and good luck with this cycle

Lou good to hear from you too, but so sorry about your fur baby they really are part of the family I remember when we lost our first it hurt so much. look after yourself.

Kyla good to hear from you too, I also had strange things I had to have done when I was pg not least was keeping the pg tests until well after I gave birth   oh and me thinks twins too  

Sue enjoy the brie I craved it too and my friend gave me that tip, which was also confirmed by MW.

Hettie fanatastic news on the embies long may they divide and then conquer and here's hoping for frosties too.

Maddy good for you letting your hair down we all need it at times so go ahead and enjoy  

Susie welcome not sure I have spoken to you yet but this bunch are really cool and you are in good hands in terms of advice   I am an old timer who hangs out with good friends.

Tracey you popped yet?? have a curry lots of pineapple and of course lots of   and remember it will be a while before you fancy it again so get jiggy honey   


Hi laura how things with you?

news here is weird had a pretty rough day am sure pmt is worse than ever!!!! first I put a very large bond in the post to send away to be cahed for tax bill but forgot to put a stamp on it so had to stand for 45 mins by post box this evening waiting for posty to empty it so I could get letter back, also lost my wallet    
was so cross with myself cancelled all my cards then a lady called to say she had found it so I now have it back but cards all useless and I won't get them back before I go to San Fran this weekend on my first flight back at work 

so all in all a pretty pants day 

but tomorrow is another day so onwards and upwards

hopefully my dappy head will work better tomorrow


well love to all
Fran


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - me thinks it's twins too cos you got a pos on the Sat when I was a neg.  Even that or the hormone is stronger than mine.  Bring on next wk for both us.

Maddy - anytime you need a chat - you know you can check out my blue man - who prob. isn't very blue these days  

Fran - first very long time away from Teagan - hope it goes ok.    Do you need to test tho?    One of the first things I did was stick a letter in the post with no stamp - I didn't realise I had done that tho.

I heard a theory that marmite lovers go with marmite lovers - dissed that one tho, DH loves the stuff - can't even stand open the jar myself.    As p butter he swears Whole Earth is the best - but told him it's now banned as it contains Palm Oil and I've just watched the story about the palm oil farms killing off the orangutans.

Well even after all yesterday's sleep - DH came home and said I looked tired in the end I gave in and went to bed and have just woken from 13 hrs.  So if I don't think I am pg yet something's certainly going on cos the only job I done yesterday was one load of washing - stuff is still packed, walls still needing painting.

Have a good day

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry for lack of personals today - too busy

But I agree with Ron - MARMITE DOUBLE TRIPLE YUK YUK YUK (and my DH loves it) EUCH

Hope you are all ok.

Jen x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Love Sunpat crunchy peanut butter........detest marmite!! (But DH loves it!)

Lou - really sorry to hear about your cat.   I know how sad you must be. Take care.
Fran - that does sound like a pants day! Hope your first flight goes well. Are you looking forward to getting back into your job? Who will be looking after Teagan? 
Kyla - I know it must be agonising waiting for the scan. I'm sure it must be your time. It would be exciting to have twins!! How do the bubbles work?!! I don't seem to have many! 
Hi to Ron, Laura, Maddy, Sue, Susie, Jen and everyone else! 

I have had another phonecall from Barts this morning for an update on my embies. (8:55am   I was still in bed!) So far six of my embies are 2 cell grade 1, one is 3 cell grade 2 and two are 4 cell grade 2. And the other one has not divided. 
The embryologist said it was all looking very good. Very happy I have six grade ones as that should mean I will have some to freeze (To add to my one very lonely 6 cell embie in the freezer at Barts at the moment!) Tiny bit disappointed that there are not any 4 cell grade 1s, but it was less than 48 hours since the EC so perhaps 2 cells is better at this stage - not dividing too quickly? 
So I am in for ET tomorrow at 10am. Hopefully there will be 2 grade 1s that stand out from the rest!

Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Have just bumped up your bubbles Hettie but I will continue to do so. 
Its a virtual kiss or hug or best wishes.

Keep your pecker up you are doing really well! 

Jen xxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

Well my house is still madness & i apologise for the lack of personals this week. Well just by a quick flit through htere is peanut butter, marmite & twins in the topics.

Well........love crunchy sunpat peanut butter & love marmite & my friends have twins & there are adorable!!!  

Hope all the bumps are growing well & everyone else is feeling ok. 

Lou glad you liked your flowers.

Jen - glad your lunch out on the hen do went well.

Hettie great news & all the best for tomorrow   xxxxxx 

p.s i have put your bubbles up to 77. xx

Hi to everyone else i promise i will catch up next week after my guests go home & i get my life back !!

speak soon XXX

susie XXX


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Jen and Susie - thanks for the bubbles!!!  Very appreciated!  

Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

I thought it about time you made it into triple figures so have some more!

Jen x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey Girls ~ Sorry its a fly in visit, but was just wondering if someone could blow me some bubbles so I have some lucky seven's please  

Thanks  

P.S Hope your all ok xxxxxxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Nicky

I have put you on a 77 hope this is ok.

Hi to everyone!!!

Susie XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xxx  

I love marmite and always did love peanut butter until I developed a serious nut allergy-maybe I overdid it as a child!!!   

Kyla I also think it's twins    just had a feeling all the way through your last cycle xxx

How exciting Hettie sounds as though it is all going well for you-will be thinking of you tomorrow-is your job share partner doing extra this week? Are you planning to go back to school for the last week-sorry for all the questions  

Sue will keep my eye open for your little blue man  

Am off to blow everyone some bubbles now xxx

Laura am around early this evening if you fancy a chat xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just blown all you lovely girls 20 bubbles and made sure we all finish on lucky 7!!!

    
    
    
    

Have a good evening xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - LOL, is there really a little blue man or am I getting muddled? 

Sue - Yep, next week cannot get here soon enough! I was going nuts today. 6w2d is when it all went wrong last time and I guess I was feeling a bit supersticious about it all. To top it off work stuff me in a role that meant I was on my feet most of the day and now I can hardly feel them from the pain and tiredness. So angry - hormones went wild and I just had to walk away for a bit.

Really wish my scan was tomorrow. I honestly don't know how I am going to get through another week.

Kyla x

PS: Ron, thanks for my flowers!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla -   for work. Have blown you some bubbles to get you back to lucky 7.

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning all

Thanks for the bubbles Maddy! Hope you are ok.
Kyla - you will get through the week just take it easy.
Sorry for lack of personals again (not good at this lately am I).
Thinking of you all though

Jen x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Hettie - good luck today - hope at least 2 of your eggies are fighting

Maddy - thanks for the bubbles, have you one wk to go - exciting, are you going away for a bit ?  Was it last summer you painted your bedroom 

Kyla - hurrah your've made it through your milestone too - we will get through this wk    As for work least of your worries really - if it is too much, you may have to tell them so they can make arrangements for you - but I know you would rather wait until next wk.

The little blue man is really there  

I have a bad back last couple of days making walking v. difficult - I so want some Ibuprofen cos I know I will be sorted by end of day - paras just don't do it.    I suspect it's lack of muscles from too much sleeping  

Going out for a meal with one of DH's cousins tonight, we haven't seen for a good year and is quite a bit older than him so will be interesting to see what she thinks of me !

Have a good day - rain is back here.

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Sue - whats the blue man?!?!?!?!

Have a great meal tonight.


Hettie good luck for today!!!

Jen xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Jen

I've just noticed the prob why you don't understand - he used to be there honest!  I don't know why he's gone - but I see Maddy's no longer got him showing either 

It's windows messenger so you can talk to each other one to one direct.

You have to be signed up for it and the other person has to know your address and then when you are logged in the man is blue showing you can talk - but if he's red means your not at home, it's a bit like email except it's more a phone call but without the verbal.

Hope that helps or  

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh right - like MSN Messenger.
Thanks for the explanation - I hate to be in the dark about things! 

Jen x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Got it  

wow we've got post - thought there was strike today 

Off to get that and shower and deliberate over what to wear tonight - I had it planned but now the weather


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning Girls xx

Just a quick message x Am off to Barts in a bit-feeling quite anxious-no change there then  

Kyla sending you a big hug Hun   will be wishing the next week away for you xxxx

My little blue man is winking at me this morning   Jen you should come and join us xxx

Have a good day-will update later xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

BTW Sue...am following in your footsteps it's nbot just a bedroom but a whole house this summer...are we mad...?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tracey - just remembered has she arrived - if not good luck for today - hope the induction isn't too scary - gosh she's either got to come quickly or not very cos tomorrow's Friday 13th  

Maddy - yep you are mad   - hope your DH helps you tho. I like to think it would make a difference to getting the job done - well actually maybe not on that.  I remember in our previous house we had a 20 ft long wall to paint he started in the middle with a roller (whilst I was cutting in) done about 10 mins stood back and said "thought I would have got further than that, there's miles to go - think I'll make a coffee" and he was gone  

Hope today's appt goes well - go fighting !


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hiya

How do I get a blue man then?! 

Sue that reminds me of that sketch on Royle Family when Jim and friends were stripping wallpaper with kitchen spatulas and dancing at the same time! 

Good luck today Maddy - give em what for! 

Hey and GOOD LUCK TO TRACEY!!!!!! Thinking of you

Jen x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Jen I love that scene!!! And good old Barbara in the kitchen!!

Will go with what fight I have left!!

Sue I know we are totally mad-and to think I am thinking of TX at the same time!!! Note...only thinking...

Tracey-GOOD LUCK-am thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Ohhh forgot-a blue man...do you have MSN? I think thats all a blue man is...sorry if it sounds more exciting-I can PM you my e mail address if you want xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh I dont have messenger at work but do at home but dont really log on there. Never mind! 

Now I cant get that Royle Family song out of my head! Mambo No 5 wasnt it?!

Good luck today Maddy. Do what you feel you need to do - maybe its always too soon to quit?

Jen x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - you are not planning on painting and txing are you.  I was "told" to stop at ET.    But if you are growing eggies wonder if you should be painting at all 

Never watched the Royle Family - apparently we are to posh in this house quote from my Bro


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

All the more reason to watch it Sue so that you can look down on people like that!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sue-you are missing out!!! I love the Royles!!!   
Well I am back and....I have drugs and a scedule-so looks like I will be starting again  

Don't panic I will not be painting-the house needs total gutting so we are going to live with my bro for a while...well DH thinks its weeks I'd say more like months!!!

Jen-shame you don't have MSN at work...you can always check your blue man in the evening and at weekends though!!!  

xxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Maddy - how exciting. so when do you start? I'd say months for a whole house. lukcy you not having to live in it. plaster dust is horrid.

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Beginning of August will roughly be when I start - depends on when AF shows up!!! xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Jen - I think that is what my Bro means - I'm already looking down, why get more ammunition !

Maddy - not sure tx and house gutting go together.     I certainly wouldn't do it, not even if I was not living there - not knowing what your've got to do but using the word "gutting" to me sounds definitely months and not weeks - like Lou says.

It's taken me a good 5 months and that was just some walls & ceilings, move kitchen, rewire etc.    And I still haven't finished sorting the works for the extension last year.

Lou - plaster dust second on my list, brick wall dust first - one day I will buy a house that either has stud partitioning or doesn't require walls to come down


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue - I'm tempting fate... in middle of buying another big project just in time for treatment to work!  

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I just hope you had a good list of workmen    - actually one advantage of this pg idea - I've never known my hands to be so soft - lady of leisure thing could last


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Rang the Early Pregnancy Unit at my local hospital today after more pains and that is who saw me for my EP. Anyways, they said come in for scan tomorrow morning as higher risk etc... So not a long wait at all now... Just hope I get to see a h/b tomorrow. Shouldn't be too early though I think. DH is coming with me too and I really hope our first chance of seeing our baby goes as it should and that all is okay.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh Kyla - how bad are the pains? But you're not bleeding right? Hope all ok for you. 6w4d should be ok but if there isn't hb then it's not conclusive as depends on implantation. Sorry you stressed.

Lou
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

Quick hello as my house is still full & very busy & mad...... god i don't know if i am coming or going!!!

Kyla - Best of luck for tommorrow i am so excited for you to be able to see your baby/babies heartbeats for the first time. I have tears in my eyes thinking about how wonderful that must be. Please try not to worry & get lots of great sleep tonight as i am sure you need it.    I will be thinking of you tommorrow. 

Hettie hope today went really well & you have your feet up. Thinking of you to XX 

Maddy hope your appointment went well.

Sorry again for lack of personals i promise to catch up next week.

Susie XXX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - The pains come and go but are mostly on my left side and can be very sharp. No bleeding though which is a good sign, I want to do this more to ease my mind. I have a feeling from my early BFP that I implanted early so if there is a h/b to be found we should see it tomorrow. 
Do you think I am doing the right thing? It's better to know isn't it?

Susie - Thanks honey. I will try to sleep but not sure how!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - hope all is ok, I'm sure the pains are fine - I've been getting them on and off all the time too - and I read posts off other girls too - but can understand your concern and good idea to get them checked out.    Don't stress tho, if you can't see hb - might be a wee bit too soon.

Just think positive - all that stretching and adjusting going on, esp - after having Ops, Endos - and your going get more cos you need extra stretching to make room for 2  

Just seen your post - yep mine are on the left too - and very sharp like sudden stabs - apparently it's a sign of above.    And yes they do say pain with no bleed is good sign.

It is better to know if it's bugging you - just don't want you to get to upset cos you don't see a hb - works both ways at easing you I guess.


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Kyla of course you are doing the right thing because you will get peace of mind & then will not be stressing so much which is not healthy for your body & baby/babies.

Susie XXXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - I think you're doing the right thing. You'll know what's going on and hopefully will defo see a hb. 

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks girls. I've just googled it like mad and a lot of scans show a h/b at 6w so fingers crossed. If it doesnt, I should definately see sacs and fetal poles and still have the clinic scan next week to make sure.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla - you had an ep yes?? From that you wil have adhesions and scarring which will give you more pains than most people have during the first few weeks.  I promise that the truth, I had an ep adn have not lots of 'ectopic friends' through the EPT.  I think I would have gone for a scan sooner!  Good luck tomorrow I'm sure you will come back reassured and less worried.


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

It all seems to be happening today!
Kyla - good luck tomorrow.You're definitely doing the right thing. It's best to get it checked instead of worrying.Really hope you get to see the hb tomorrow.
Maddy - exciting to hear you are starting again. You must have been at Barts at the same time as me! HB and I arrived at about 9:50 for ET at 10:00. Probably left the building(!) at around 10:45. Were you in the waiting room?
Tracy - good luck!! Hope it is all going well. 

I have two embryos inside me now, hopefully getting comfy in their new home! It all seemed to go smoothly, so now just fingers crossed. We saw them on the screen before they went in and they looked good to me. (The embryologist said they looked bonny! Obviously a scientific term! )
The 2 they put back in were grade 1, 6 cells. We also had two more grade 1, 6 cells, a grade 2, 5 cells and three grade 1, 4 cells which could all be frozen. So we had 6 to freeze, to join the one we've already got - so lots of back-ups! I have had a sleep this afternoon, I'm going for acupuncture after I've had my tea (DH cooking!) and then back to bed! 
Thank you for all your good wishes!    
Good night!
Hettie x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Kyla-you are definitely doing the right thing Hun xxx I will be thinking of you in the morning xx

Hettie-congrats on being PUPO (pregnant until proved otherwise!!!)

xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

BTW my appointment was this afternoon at 2pm-so was a few hours after you xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - the hb thing is usually viable after the beta hcg reaches 6000+. So all being well yours will have got there already, but don't worry if it's not there (I know you will) as it's still an early scan. 

Hettie - great news about your et and freezing. Now      for the 2ww.

I got my period back today. Tested BFN 5 mins earlier! Typical. But at least it's back with no delay from the mc. I'm not able to start tx yet until funds are back in anyway though.

Lou
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow Hettie that is fab you carry on resting & six on ice that is great XXXX  

Kyla i have put you on a lucky 77. 

Susie XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for the lucky 77 Susie!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening

You've been busy chatting today while I was in Thatcham for an all day meeting!  

Kyla - Good luck for tomorrow..I put money it's twinnies!!!! I agree with the others that it's prob scar tissues that you're cramping more than usual.  Fran had to remind me that I also had cramps (it's funny how quickly you forget these things  ).  

Sue - Have a good evening

Maddy - Good luck with this tx..hope it's 'the' one! BTW Thanks for the bubbles!

Hettie - Your embies sound really great & there'll be enough for a sibling for your LO too!!!

Susie - Hope your guests aren't wearing you out too much.

Lou, Laura & whoever I've missed..hello!!!

A very knackered Ron
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Tracey - hope you and Macie are both well.     

Kyla - Good luck tom  

Lou - how are you feeling now?  Things never run smooth.  My kitty died on my babies due date.. what a crap day that was!

Ron - welcome to the world of work again!!

Hettie - PUPO sounds like you got a real good batch this time!  

Maddy - glad you got your drugs and all ready for the off again!!  

Sue - Maybe you will be able to get 2 goes of IVF too?? (hopefully you won't need it but good to have a back up)

Hi to everyone else

I have been working form home today   

I contacted barts for my blood test results and they said they were better then last time and now under 10, but they didn't give me the actual number even though I asked twice  .  They also said there has been a change in funding and I may be entitled to 2 free goes not one (i was only going to apy for the drugs anyway but hay more freebies would be good!) she is emailing mw back with my treatment plan and to confirm funding tomorrow.

I have also applied for a new job... I hate application forms!  

And my sister came over for lunch and had bought me tetris!!  Been playing on it for hours!!!!

Me and DP are having a really bad time, so much so that he has hande i his notice at work and plans to move back to Nottingham.    I really don't know what I'll do if he goes through with it.  He is off to HK tomorrow for 10 days so we have agreed to think about everything and then make some decisions on his return.  

Anyway back to my tetris!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a quick message...Kyla I am thinking of you this morning Hun xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Me too! Good luck Kyla!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Kyla - i am thinking of you too  

Laura - glad you blood test results are better than last time it is pain they won't tell you the exact figure though. Whats this about two free goes?? what part of essex are you from? that would be great if it covers me aswell just incase the first shot does not work...which i am sure it will...must be positive. 
Sorry you and Dh are having a tough time with his work that is hassle you don't need at the moment is'nt it. Hope it works it's self out. I love tetris i can play for hours aswell it is very addictive. 

Hi to all aswell must go & get some breakfast speak later.

Susie XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Thinking of you today.   

Laura - Sorry you're having a tough time at home.  Hope it gets sorted out soon.  

Susie - How are you?  Have things quietened down now?? 

I love tetris too..it's sooooooo addictive isn't it?  I remember DH & I played it a whole weekend once (when we were free from responsibilities in those days!!) & I'd go to bed but everytime I shut my eyes, all I could see were blocks!!  

Have a good day everyone

Ron
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ya Ron

It is still busy here this weekend we are off to the dogs at Romford, TGI's for dinner & booked to go & see the new Harry potter movie!!!   I can't wait just to not have to cook for 5 everyday & clear up after the all. I seem to either be cleaning, tidying or cooking or dropping them off somewhere & picking them up!!   Just want to sit still with my feet up & well the diet this week has been awful it really has. Sounds like it has been nightmare i know but it has been great to spend time with them as they live in Scotland me & Dh don't see them much. So it has been fun to.
Hope you are keeping well & it is getting a bit easier to leave Sam at his Gp's.

Have a great weekend

Susie XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello Susie

Wow..another action packed weekend, eh I can't wait to see the Harry Potter film too..let me know what you think of it!! The last book comes out soon too..this time it's going to take me months to finish it!!

Sam likes going to the ILs..it's when we take him to nursery his face drops & we feel awful leaving him there! When we pick him up at night, the nursery staff always say he's had a good time(?) & when we read his diary, he's always done & eaten loads!

Have a great weekend too.

BTW How do you manage to entertain all your guests & keep a monkey at the same time    

Ron
xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls,

Its all been happening on here! 

Hettie - congrats on your frosties and lets hope ''Bonnie & Clyde'' implant nicely! 

Kyla - Good luck today. Please try not to worry and stay positive. I hope you get to hear a heartbeat. 

Maddy - Thanks I finally now know what PUPO means! Hope you are ok?

Lou - yes I find that the best way of making AF come along is to take a pregnancy test! In fact I should do one today as its CD29 and the old witch is taking her time in coming!

Laura - Im so sorry to hear about all the stress with your DP. Maybe his trip to HK will help to sort out his feelings about things. Absense makes the heart grow fonder and all that? Thinking of you x

Susie - Not long now until you can put your feet up! Enjoy the dogs and HP. Let us know how it is. I cant wait for the book either. (Ive just read that back and it sounds like you are having hot dogs for dinner with HP sauce!)

Ron - Sams a little monkey isnt he! I bet he has a ball at the nursery. I had a friend whos child created such a fuss for being left but it was all for show. She crept back to check on him once and literally 2 mins later he was laughing and playing again. I know Sam is only young but Im sure he will get used to having all those little children around and will soon love it! 

I too am decorating like mad and am trying to finish it all before tx starts. So thats my weekend sorted! I have to pop to Lakeside too at some point as I need to get a hat for Ascot! 

Take care all, and love to everyone I havent mentioned. Has anyone heard 
from Tracey and Macie??

Jen xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen

We used to go to Lakeside until Bluewater opened up which is this side of the tunnel!! 

Ascot..how la de da!!!!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

I really like Bluewater for designer stuff but find that I cant do a 'normal' shop there. Its too expensive for me!

I know - Im la di da aint I?! Its with work at the end of July. At least its a day away from the decorating!

Jen x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Kyla 

good luck today hope you see two little beating hearts and I echo what the others have said your endo adeshions and ep will all have an impact on the pains you are having   

Fran


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Jen - a hat for Ascot sounds v.posh!  Matching heels and handbag too I hope! I'm really hoping Bonnie & Clyde(great names!) are making themselves at home! 

I'm trying to rest and not do anything, but it is so so boring! Catching up on TV I have recorded some of the time.
I have a question for those of you who have used the progesterone pessaries before. Have they ever given you spots? They have already given me loads of tiny spots on my neck (yes, I know v.attractive! good job I am resting and not facing the outside world!) I got them last time I did IVF during the 2 week wait too.  Unless they are a reaction to the antibiotics?) But I'm presuming they are from the increase in progesterone/ hormones, etc. If anyone else suffered from them, please let me know! 

Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Im very envious Hettie - I would love to put my feet up and catch up on some telly! 
You do just that though and rest, rest, rest.
Dont know about the spots Im afraid. The others will Im sure.

Have a great weekend all! Hope all is ok Kyla?

Jen xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello

Hettie - great news on being PUPO and having frosties stashed too.    Never suffered with spots myself - but if reading the pg handbook they do say that a side effect of pg is the hormone progesterone causes spots - so I'm thinking same would apply.

Kyla - hope the scan has left you feeling happier and with a huge  

Jen - think I better come shopping with you - DH's company have a corporate day at Goodwood Races coming up.
We are off to Bluewater this w/e.

Maddy - sorry I missed you - was battling with ironing and back and forth to here to try and get a database to work.    Spoke to my Reflex and she said there is no special list of Reflexologist who are extra trained in infertility - the best thing to do is to look for an advert cos they would be keen to mention it.

Alternatively, you could assume you have a tight psoas muscle and do some exercises - basically put one leg up on the side of bath or chair and push forward after a few change to other.  To do it everyday - I'm afraid there is no way of knowing if you are doing it right or if it is helping without the reflex testing your psoas muscle spot.

Hometime soon.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls. Sorry for the late post, had to go to work after scan. Well, Sue was right! DH has been saying all along he thought it would be twins, but Mrs Pessamistic here assumed the worst. My scanning lady was lovely. She ran past the womb and I thought I saw two black holes but wasn't sure and then she found one and a h/b, moved it to the left and right next door (but non identical) was another, also with a h/b. I was crying and laughing and DH was looking pretty chuffed but shocked and I am so happy!

They both measure 5mm which is spot on for this time. I called my clinic and confessed to my scan and they were lovely and put my scan with them back to the 21st so I will be nearly 8 weeks and should get a clearer picture. I will load the photos onto my 2ww diary in a mo' too.

Sorry this is a bit cut and paste but have to tell both threads I post on and PM my pg buddy too!

Kyla xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh wow!!! Congratulations Kyla-what a fab result xxxxx

        
   
        

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

wow kyla that is amazing news i have been checking all day for your post. You have made me a very happy girl & i am crying for you too. I know i have only known you a short time but i joined when you had just had your ET so i have followed your journey. I have a smile from one side of my face to the other you have made my weekend.

       

        


Have a great weekend

Love Susie XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - I opened your post with trepidation - could I have suspected those sharp stabbing pains to be so wrong.

But am so plsd to see all is more than well - fab, fab news.

My face was   - yours must be  

We can all relax now - me included - well maybe.  

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

OMG!!!!!! Congrats Kyla and DH!  

Blimey! You did it, girl!

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks girls. I am so happy I have not stopped smiling all day. People must think I am mad 

Scan photo is on the end of my diary: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96415.0


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla - Wow!!!        What wonderful news!    Congratulations.  

Susie - The change must be very recent as I only had my follow up about a month ago and they didn't mention it then.  I'm in Havering and the nurse couldn't remember what PCT's were offering it and so is getting back to me... she did say today but not heard anything!!  

Well I have wine and onion rings for an evening of Eastenders, BB and Jonny Ross!    I have been excited all day about having the place to myself and plan to do bugger all tonight! Maybe play a little tetris as well!?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla - Great ticker!!!!


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Wow!!! Fantastic news Kyla!!!
Congratuations!!! 
Love Hettie x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Kyla when I got PG I wanted you Sue and Ronnie to be too as we were all here together and it is true Miracles do happen   


I am so Happy for you and your dh you really deserve this and yes your persistance has paid off    

I have got tears in my eyes too

Fran and my Miracle Teagan XXXXX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Fran  - your've made me come over all


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry haven't been in until now..was out all pm & IL's been round all evening.

Kyla - What can I say hun A Massive & Huge congratulations to you..lots of   too..I'm sooooooooooooo chuffed for you sweetie!!!! Hey twinnies, here we come..now we have to guess the sex!!!! I'll start off & say one of each.   

Sue - You not in bed  

Fran - Have a safe trip tomorrow..you'll be back before you know it.  

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm with Ron-1 of each!!!!
 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hope you are all enjoying the weekend xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning - hope your w/e is a good one.


Maddy - is your ticker getting ready for Chrimbo ?

Kyla - I seem to be on my own with this bet - but unless your keeping the sickness quiet I'm for 2 boys.

Ron - no I wasn't in bed nausea was a big prob keeping me up.

Hettie - "if you suffered acne in your teens you are likely to suffer again in pg - due to the progesterone".

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - No sickness (and with two I would have thought I would be) I tend to have a strong stomache though so although I am feeling queasy if I don't eat I have not thrown up yet.
2 boys? mmm I don't know, DH is convinced there is at least one girl and he was right on the twin thing  I still say girl for you mind and I will probably be wrong there!

Off to buy some comfy shoes in a minute and maybe some bigger trousers. I am so bloated I don't fit my work ones at the mo'.

Kyla x

PS: Anyone else get woken up by the thunder this morning?


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie from me to let you know i gave birth to a beautiful baby girl on Thursday 12th July at 22.48pm, she weighed 7llb and we named her Macie

will catch up later, she is in need of a feed


Tracey


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Tracy - she's beautiful! Well done and super congrats.  

Lou
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tracey wow she is beautiful well done!!!!

Congratulations!!!!!

      

      

      

      

      

       


Enjoy !!!!!!


Love Susie XXX


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Tracey!
What a beautiful baby! Macie looks so cute! 
Congratulations!  
Love Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Congrats Tracey - she looks absolutely perfect.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tracey & DH -       - enjoy

Brought my first "M" outfit today  

Kyla - we had thunder too - and I thought the weather was supposed to be rotten today


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey & DH

Many congratulations on the birth of Macie - she looks beautiful. Sending you all lots of  

Sue -   

Kyla - We had thunder too..the weather men did get it right..it was pants early this morning but cleared up later on & we spent a couple of hours on the beach.  Dipped Sam's toes in the water & he cried!!!!

Ron
x


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

OMG I didn't know there was a St Barts board    Can I join??

We had I first ICIS at Barts in April - BFN unfortunately. We've got our follow up appointment this thurs 19th so we'll see what they say then.

Congratulations Tracy and DH  

x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kiki2u

Welcome to this thread. You'll find a few of the girls here aren't actually being treated at Bart's at the moment, for one reason or another, so it's more like a group of friends chatting but we're a friendly bunch.  

I'm sorry to hear about your BFN.  Do you have a list of questions to ask Barts? I tend to go a bit ga ga when I'm in the consultation room & only hear every other word so I have to write down everything else I'd forget!

Good luck for Thursday

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning and a Big Hello to Kiki - good luck for your appt - hope there is a new plan for you.

Ron - ok why the rolling about laughing - trying to get a grip here . It happened cos whilst in tx I brought a new skirt for the summer, a brown one - a first ever for me - and was so looking forward to wearing it - tried it on yesterday and it don't fit. Ever practical DH realised this might be the start of something and with the Goodwood day coming up - didn't want us running around at the last mo. trying to find something - so off we went.

Monday Morning needs a joke

_Italian woman is having an affair with a wealthy business man when she announces she is pg. He says not too worry go to Italy and have the child and I will pay or stay in Italy to raise the child til 18 and I will support you. She asks how will he now she's had the child - he says send a postcard with the word spaghetti on it.

A few months later he gets home from work and his wife tells him he has a strange postcard - he takes it and says he will explain everything, except he reads it, goes white and collapses.

It says Spaghetti, Spaghetti, Spaghetti - 2 with meatballs, 1 without - Request Bread._

Wouldn't have happened if they'd one IVF !!!!


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Good morning!
Sue - like the spaghetti joke!  Thanks for the quote about spots in pregnancy. I still have the spots on my neck and now they are moving on to my chest! I have always suffered from a few spots (especially before period) but never on my neck/chest. They are disgusting! It looks like I have measles! They are not itchy or anything so I am pretty sure they are just hormonal. I am actually hoping they continue (or even get worse ) as that must mean my progesterone is rising.  

Kiki - hi and welcome! Good luck with the follow-up appointment. Do you think you will try another cycle with Barts or are you waiting to see what they say?

Hi to everyone else - hope you all have a good week.

Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Love the joke!!!   So what have you bought?

Hettie - I remember that when I was 1st pg, I had a rash & think it's hormone related too.  PUPO!!!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow congratu;ations Tracey-Macie looks beautiful and absolutely perfect xxxx

        
    
        

Sue-love the joke  

Kiki-welcome to the thread-hope we are able to answer all your questions-hope follow up goes well x

Busy start to the week-am heading to the sofa!!!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

PS Sue-just for you changed the ticker-you're right does did look more like a christmas countdown!!!

PPS PUPO Hettie-am thinking of you xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

MAddy  -like the new ticker!! So you officially on school hols now? LUcky thing, although saying that I get a bit of a rest over the summer as most of my work is in schools so I get to rest a bit during the hols too,.  

Ron - How is Sam at nursery now? Settled in ok?

Hettie - My sister had the most awful acne during her preg with her son but not with her daughter?? Maybe you've got a little fella in there??    Bring on that acne!!  

Kiki - Welcome, I had my BFN in April too, they have made you wait ages for a follow up??   Hope they give you some good advice for further treatment.  Who are you seeing? 

Tracey - Hows mother hood?  Hows your lady garden?? Stil sore!!??    Can't wait to hear more about your little girl.  

Kyla/ Sue - Hows my pregnant ladies?? 

I'm still enjoying my time on my own, lovely to watch all my trash, use the comp without feeling guilty!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Evening ladies.

Tracy - Macie is just gorgeous! What a sweetheart. Huge congrats honey.

Sue - Big ticker moment for you tomorrow  LOL, I can't fit the lovely summer dress I bought earlier this year either (that could be just fat though)!

Laura - I think I will miss all that! DH had a long chat today about how I should set up routines to make sure both the kids get looked after but also the housework stays done (he did say he would help cook though which is something).  We'll wait and see next year I say.

I'm okay - getting a bit queasy in the mornings and evenings but taking it as a good sign all is still well in there. Next scan on Sat and if all well, then m/c rate drops to 3% which will be good.

PS: Can I someone get me back to my 7? Thanks!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Just done your 7 on the other thread!!!

Housework    You won't even have time to nap, never mind housework!!!!  You'll be sooooooooo tired that you wouldn't care!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I rarely do housework and I don't have twins!!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura 

Ron - I said that but I think the 2 weeks he is home will show him soon enough. I am quite an organised person though so hoping to at least manage some washing each day or something simple or will feel weird!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Me too!!  

Kyla - My HV told me to diss the housework & sleep when Sam sleeps.  Some days I was still in my PJs in the afternoon & I have had showers at 7pm which was so out of character as I'm no slob!! I was soooo knackered in the early days & I only had the one..! 

BTW What are you going to do with Malcolm once you have the twins Does he know yet?  

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

This really is ssoooooo cute... make sure you have your volume up. XX

/links


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - What a bunch of cuties..all 4 of them... 

Ron
x


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the welcome!

Laurab - Sorry about your BFN, are you having anymore treatment? They have made me wait a while it seems like we had our treatment ages ago! I think I'm under Miss Tozer now but I'm not 100% sure. Mr Davis refurred me first time around (not that I ever met him  )

HettieD - I will wait to see what they say on thursday before I decide what to do I think.

Rontuck - I am planning on writing a few questions down before I go otherwise I'll forget before I even get to the waiting room   Is anyone having treatment at Barts? Or just me  

Hope everyone is doing ok. 

Kiki xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Kiki, Susie is having treatment there, Maddy is between treatments there, Laurs ia awaiting an op, Sue, Ron & I left and got PG elsewhere. Lou was recently successful but sadly m/c'd but that was Barts. Tracy had Macie through Barts. We are a real mixed bunch. 

Saw the midwife today to book in. She is coming to the house on Sunday morning to do all the paperwork which is nice. I had no idea they did weekends! Busy weekend as have scan at clinic on Sat too (DH has his wisdom's out on Thursday so will be home a bit anyway, just hope he doesn't make the house too messy).


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla..there's also Fran who got pg naturally just before she went to her 1st consult at Barts!

Blimey! You're getting preferential treatment by your mw!!!   Mine only works Monday pm..& that's if she's not off on hols!!! Good luck with your scan on Sat & DH's tooth on Thurs..ouch!

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - I knew I was missing someone. Thought it was Nicky but she doesn't post on here as much (although I still speak to her a lot). 
She was very friendly. I think after this I have to go to the hospital and see a consultant (twin thing) might even be Mr Chui from my clinic as he also works there too. That would be nice as although he is blunt I quite like him.


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Kyla - WAHOOO Twinnies are such fun you'll have a great time.  Bloody hard work but when they giggle and play together its so lovely.  Just wishing to put my bet in - I didn't have any sickness just felt a bit of a hangover type icky and I got two boys so thats my bet for you too.  I thought I was showing by 7 weeks, at 8 weeks had my first maternity trousers and by 10 weeks people were guessing so be prepared!! Am so made up for you honey

Sue - Glad you're doing well too.  

I'm the same as Fran, was really hoping you that you two, Ron and Heather were there with us so really glad that we've nearly got a full house! 

Hi to everyone else, I don't know you but really wish you all well with your treatments.  

x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Leanne - How lovely to hear from you..how are you cheeky chappies?  Bet they're running you ragged!!  

Ah! I remember Cally, Nancy both had hospital appts as they had twinnies too.  At least you'll be regularly monitored & perhaps get even more scan photos!!! It'll be good if you can get Mr Chiu as he'd have known your history & it's always nice to see a friendly face.

If you're having them at E/B, does that mean that in theory you & Sue could be in hospital at the same time??  

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Leanne - Hi! Lovely to hear from you. Crikey, I missed a whole chunk off my list to Kiki. We've had so many people over the years. Good to hear your twins play together, I keep telling DH to hang onto that thought 

Ron - I think we could be acutally. I am likely to go early and if she a wee bit late we could be quite close in dates.
Yep, having more scans is a good thing for me as will help stave off my worries I hope!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi people i will say a proper hello tommorrow to everyone. 

I have just managed to get straight after my mad ten days of looking after two teenage girls!! Wow it is nice to sit still for a bit. One had a great time & really enjoyed herself but the other has fell in love at home in Scotland & had to spend 10 days without him which she found painful.....bless   ah she enjoyed herself but not as much as she should have....men ah!!

Glad all the bumps are healthy & growing well from what have read & welcome to the new lady i will catch up proparly tomorrow.

Just so you Harry Potter fans know the film was fab & the best one yet me & DH think. 

I went the the Romford dogs on Sat morning & the only race i won was because of you PG ladies on this thread as there was a dog called babyalah & i thought of you with your babyalah's in your bellies growing nicely!!! & i won & i thought it was a very lucky omen.

Well i shall goodnight for now speak tommorrow.

Susie XXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - What is your due date?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Kyla - had been thinking even tho, you are a month behind with twins means you will be a month early - so timings could turn out to be similar.    When I DH about Tracey he reckons I will be the same - so you may overtake me   

Susie - drinks are on you then ?  Good to have you back

Oh and you missed another of the list - Ginger had one buba (I believe)

Well news here is I was really chuffed that my head was under control and I was winnning - but I am guessing it is hormones that have thrown everything out and now I lose more of my day cos I can't function with them.  Still sleeping.    Sounds like I have a better DH than Kyla's, no housework has been done since pg arrived and he says "who cares"

Sue


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Hello lovely ladies!
I feel really bad, because all through my pregnancy I kept thinking "I must go and visit Barts and thank them in person and show them my bump". Needless to say, it never happened! I am rubbbish.
Now I'm here with just a few days to go until baby comes, and I desperately want to thank Alicia and Mandy. Alicia was the loveliest nurse at Barts and she always had a smile and made me feel relaxed. Mandy is the doctor who fought for us to get our IVF even though only one egg had fertilised (one is all you need!).
Can you help me? Do you know their surnames?
Also, the lovely lady on reception is called Liz I think - is that right? (the young one - NOT the old, grumpy one)

Thanks for any help and good luck to all of you!
Barts made our dreams come true
Troll
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

Laura - Have you heard about the 2 free goes yet I am going to try & contact my local PCT & see what they say. It would be great to know if the first attempt doesn't work out that there will be another go without getting into lots of debt!! Hope you are keeping well. Are you still playing tetris

Hettie - Hope you have been relaxing as much as you can to let your beanies snuggle in.   How are you feeling??

Fran - Hi ya love the picture of Teagan she looks gorgeous.

Tracey - Hope you, DH & Macie are enjoying family life & all settling in well together. How is she does she let you sleep at all?

Kiki - Welcome sorry for your bfn. Hope your appointment goes well & you get some answers. I don't know loads yet cos my first appointment at Barts is next month. The other girls on here & great & will answer things if they can.

Sue - Hope your nausea gets better soon. How exciting was it buying "m" clothes, i bet it was great. I want one of those t shirts that say under construction when i get pregnant   Does Billy catch the poor frogs Well my win wasn't that big & i dread to think the size of our credit card bill from last week   & all the entertaining we done.

Kyla - Ticker is fab it makes me smile whenever i see yours & sue's  . I reckon you have two girls   
If you still need comfy shoes footglove range in M & S are great brought a pair last week. Needing bigger clothes allready....is that the twins or the chocolate?  

Ron - Hope you are well this week. I tried stalking you last night but you were hiding from me....i will find you another day when you least expect it   

Jen - Hope you are ok not heard from you this week....work must be working you too hard?? August is getting closer fro us both.  

Troll - Welcome...i love the bump   Hope all goes well. I haven't been to Bart's yet so i can't help you sorry.

Hi to Lou & Maddy hope you are OK & keeping well.  

Well that took so long to write as boy i childmind is not a well bunny today he has a bad cold/cough & is not a happy boy & kept his parents up all night. I have just managed to get him to go down in his cot after some warm weetabix.....i thought it would be nice on his sore throat. I would like to ask a question-
Would you if your 1 year old had a fever, cough & cold leave him at his childminders or keep him at home & look after him yourself??.....see i don't know if i could leave him with someone else but we are all different aren't we?
8th August is getting near at last!!!!        


Well i am going to sign off now & get some much needed breakfast & watch last nights eastenders.  

All have a good day

Love Susie XXX


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Morning Susie

I would definitely keep the baby at home and stay at home from work myself if my 1 year old was ill with a cold and a temperature.
Firstly, because baby's kept parents up all night, so what's the point in going to work? I wouldn't get anything done in that state.
Secondly, because I would worry too much about my child - they obviously trust you more than themselves  

Troll
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Troll

Thanks i think i would have to keep him at home with me to.    
I have put you on a lucky 77 on your bubbles. On FF they believe 7's are very lucky & me any help is great as far as i am concerned. Please make sure you keep us updated on your progress with labour birth etc we love to hear all the great success stories.

Take Care

Susie XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Blimey Ive missed so much

FIRSTLY CONGRATULATIONS TO TWO LOVELY LADIES!!!

Tracey - Macie is absolutely beautiful. How are you coping? She really is a little poppet, bless her. How was the birth?

And Kyla - Blimey twins! Thats great news and Im reckoning two little fellas as well.

Kiki - Welcome to the thread (yep you forgot me too Kyla!). Im having my first IVF at St Barts and DR will start at the end of August. I hope your consult goes well. Do keep us informed.

Susie - I dont know about maternity clothes but I want one of those T-Shirts that says ''Next Mood Swing - 10 mins'' !!!

My AF came on saturday so it didnt happen for me this month. My period again was only 3 days (GGGGGGRRRRRR)
Its a countdown now for me for the next AF. Basically I have 4 and a half weeks until my holiday (22 1/2 working days to be precise) and we start downregging as soon as we come back! 

Hi and love to everyone I havent mentioned

Jen xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Susie - Actually I found it very overwhelming and scary commiting to buying a "M" outfit - and it currently hangs in the wardrobe still with labels attached.    Mind you DH wasn't much help when I tried it on he said it looked too big and baggy - well it would wouldn't it - but on the other hand we brought it cos he said !

I'm opposite to you - I certainly don't feel the need for the shirts with those phrases on - DH did pick one out but fortunately put it back cos it wasn't my colour.

Billy doesn't catch the frogs anymore just watches them, or at the most gives them a tap - he specialises in mice only now - believe me it's far better to have a live mouse in the house than a frog.

As for the baby - yep I would have stayed at home cos surely parents know their baby better than you do, instincts of what's right or wrong - but then if they are workers like my DH then "really have to go the office day" I guess it must praise you a lot that they trust your judgment and mothering skills.

Jen - don't worry about number of days AF lasts - mine was down to 24 hrs - apparently it's not important the main thing is you have a bleed.

Troll - I recognise your name - have you been here before   - Congrats on the forthcoming exciting event.  The Doctor's name is Amanda Tozer, the only Liz I can think of is a Head Nurse Liz Latarche and Alicia is Alicia.

Maddy - thanks for changing your ticker it so looked like a Chrimbo one to me - and it was scary cos that's a huge sudden countdown.

Ok I'm off for a walk round the garden now - cos apparently it's the best day there is.

Sue


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Sue

Sorry i didn't think about the other side of committing to buy the outfit being scary, i expect if i manage to get pregnant i will get all these feelings. Men are funny what do they expect - the outfit to be skin tight  
I have allways liked silly t shirts & i probably look silly but hey thats me we are all different aren't we.
So Billy just gives frogs the odd headache & brings mice in. When he brings them in does he kill them or just play with them?

I have been trying to see the situation from lots of sides about the boy i look after & i understand people have things going on at work that need them & it is difficult to get out of. I don't think badly of them for it i am just trying to understand how different people deal with situations. 

Enjoy your walk around the garden it looks like it is going to rain here 

Susie XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - Oh dear, I only meant to give a quick idea of who had what and I seem to have failed miserably. Sorry hon. Thanks for the congrats though, nice to see you back.

Sue - I think I need M trousers. The bloat I have is dreadful and as DH says, even if that goes down I will only get bigger. If things are still okay on Sat's scan I will invest in something with an elastic waist 
Oh and I mean to say congrats on the 12w mark too!

Susie - My guess (hope) is boy/girl but really don't mind either way. Always wanted a little girl though.... Re chocolate or babies. Well, I haven't put on much weight so not sure. Only 3lbs heavier now than when I started to d/r. Could all just be gas though LOL!

Ron - My normal EDD would be 03.03.08 but with twins she said normally take off 4 weeks so around 03.02.08, which I think is close to Sue?

MIL is coming later, we are plant-sitting her bonzai tree!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls.

Well lots of chatting going on here!

Susie - you just reminded me the nurse never emailed me about the funding.. I will email them tonight and find out!

Kyla - Look after that tree, my brother looked after my mothers one and killed in the space of a fortnight!

Sue - 12 weeks... yeee haaaa!  

Jen - Where you going on your hols? Somewhere nice, just before treatment.. great idea!

MAddy - hows you?

Trol - I remember you and your one embie!!  I am going to post about you on the poor responders baord as we like to hear such stories as we all normally only produce a couple of embies!!    Good Luck with the birth  

Ron - Hows you/ Hows work?

Well I am enjoying my week on my own, I went out for a fab meal last night and got a bit tipsy! Lovely veggie restaurant. Mmmmm!  Out with another mate on Friday for dinner and drinks, I like being single!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Great you're out enjoying yourself..hope your DP really misses you whilst in HK.

Kyla - When I was pg with Sam I bought bigger sizes rather than M clothes & when I bought them I looked on ebay as they are usually a lot cheaper. 

Susie - I'm going to be on the Next website from 8pm but will pop back later - can't wait to be stalked!!!  

As for the ill baby dilemna, Sam had us up half the night as he is teething (again!).  Although his temp was up, it wasn't a fever (I put a thermometer on his head to make sure!).  Having said that he was in real pain & we kept it at bay with Calpol.  He went to Granny's & Gramps today who looked after him as I trust them.  If he was really poorly & has a cold & fever, I would have kept him home too partly because that's the best place for him to be & also because if I took him to the nursery, other children may pick up what he's got & it wouldn't be fair. 

Troll - Good luck with the birth.  Please come back & let us know how you get on. 

Jen - Good to hear from you again.  Won't be long before you start.

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron -  he has emailed sayuing he has bought me pressies and is really missing me.... weird I have been having a great time... wonder what that means!!??


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Wow! What a lot of (long!) posts to catch up on!  Glad to hear everyone is well.

Kyla and Sue - your pregnancies seem to be moving along really quickly now! Sounds like the Bonsai is a big responsibilty, Kyla!  Good luck! Lots of TLC!

Susie - hi! I am trying to relax and stay positive, but it's difficult! Sounds like you are very busy with kids at the moment! 

Kiki - hi, I am at Barts at the moment (yes, Kyla forgot me too! ) I am currently on the 2 week wait. I have already had one IVF and one FET at Barts as well. Hope they are helpful at your appointment and answer all your questions. 

Troll - good luck! I really like hearing positive stories from Barts - thank-you!

Hi to Ron, Laura, Jen and anyone I've forgotten! 

Well, I have nearly made it through the first week without going mad! No symptoms to speak of (apart from the acne of course! ) I went back to work today and found out that while I was off last week having EC and ET my school had a surprise inspection! Very jammy timing by me!   Felt a tiny bit bad for a few minutes that I had not been there and then after hearing about how stressful it was, felt really relieved I had not been in!  Poor supply teacher though!

Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hettie - Last thing you need during IVF if an inspection think it was great timing.  So your a teacher too?  Where in Essex is that?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm sure I've just posted but can't find it anywhere.. 

Laura - It means that if the worst comes to the worst you will survive.  

Hettie - Glad to hear you missed the inspection.  You could do with as little stress as possible. 

One week down & one to go..   P U P O


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Laura - I teach in Rayleigh. Yes, so glad I missed the inspection. Would have been a nightmare if I had had my EC and ET a week earlier as I would have been there! I think DH would not have let me gone  in though. Probably would have got a doctors note I think. These embies are too precious to be put through a stinky inspection! 

Ron - yes, all my relaxing and acupuncture, etc would have been for nothing! Only have 2 days left of term now! Then I can continue to relax!

Susie - meant to say I liked I liked the lucky omen of Babylah winning! I hope so! 

Must go to bed now
Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all

Oh poor Kyla! What do they say about braincells when you are pregnant?!?! Only joking honey. Im just teasing you were never expected to remember everyone!!! 

Hettie where in Rayleigh? Both of my step kids go to school in Rayleigh?!?!?!

Hi to everyone else. Sorry for lack of personals but Im only in for half day today and at some point will have to do some actual work I suppose! 

Jen xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Where's everyone


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm here!!! Although paying more attention to BB at the moment!  When will Chanelle get evicted??!!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

wow someones about!!!!

not been anyone here today...  

Hello!!!!!   

Susie XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello Susie & Laura

How are you both tonight??


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm feeling fat.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm here too! Back from my first kickboxing session after a break since March and treatment. Whoa that was hard! I thought I was going to be sick.

I haven't got a TV in London so no idea what BB is like this year. I think I've been spared.

Lou
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I just want to pop in girls and say good luck to you all, miss going to Barts and wish i could post with all of you 

Wishing you all tons of luck and best wishes.

Mel
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello Mel

A lot of us aren't at Bart's anymore (for a reason or another) but we still hang around as we're more of a friends than a Bart's thread, so you're always welcome to join us.

Lou - Blimey!! How energetic is that You may me tired just reading your post!!!

Laura - Why are you feeling fat, hun??

Susie - You stalking me tonight??

Ron
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well Af due sun and got fat tummy as usual and man offer me his seat on the tube!!!  Think he thought i was preg!! I have fat belly but skinny arms and legs....   I need to go to the gym I think.

Wow Lou kick boxing.... thats hard work... you'l ache tom!!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hi Mel hope you are keeping really well i thanked Tony tonight for this fab site & now i get the chance to thankyou you aswell. It has helped me through some tought times over the last few months & it is great to get advice from some great friends i have made & go through all the different emotions with them.    please join in our thread as Ron said there are a mixture of old & new Barts on here. Hope to speak again.

Lou - wow kickboxing that is something i am not brave enough to do!! For a start it would mean breaking out in a sweat   How long have you been doing that for?

Laura  - I am with you i feel fat .......but that be the packet of aero bublles i have just eaten   

Ron - I am here stalking when you least expect it i can creep up on you at any time   How are you tonight?? & hows the little one...When i see his face it makes me smile a big grin. he just looks so happy!!

Susie XXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - I'm like that too... skinny arms and legs and put weight on the tum which never shifts. I had the reddest face in class out of everybody   and had to sit down for an hour while DH finished his class. I will ache soooooo much tomorrow.

I'm now undoing it all by cooking curry and having a beer!  

Sue - FF has saved me too so many times. I started KB in Jan after the 2nd mc and it helped me get through it all. I find I get depressed and structured exercise stopped it. I was feeling quite down the last few weeks and tonight I feel already better.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Susie -  I mailed barts today about funding.. no reply yet.  

Lou - good idea... think I'll go have a glass of wine.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Aaahh..hun, sending you lots of   but sorry but I have to   re man on the tube!!!

Susie - Wey hey..that's the best offer I've had all week!!!    Sam is generally a happy boy unless he's teething like he is at the moment then the happy boy switches to being Grizzles.  I do feel so sorry for him as nobody likes having toothache. 

I've had a tiring week this week & am shattered.  At least I can have a lie in tomorrow  !!!


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello everyone

I'm sorry I  haven't posted for a few months.  After my last ICSI (March 07) failed DH and I decided we couldn't go through it again (I over-respond which means they have to stop the meds part way through and I get nicely ill from it all) so we decided to accept our life wouldn't include children and see what else we could do.

We've been on a couple of lovely holidays and had some very nice times with our friends and their children.  We went to see Miss Tozer at Barts and had a good discussion and she apologised about how we'd been treated but we still decided we wouldn't do it again.   I applied and got a fantastic new job in London and told my current employers I was leaving.  They decided they'd try and persuade me to stay and offered to make me a director.  I thought the stress of it all was making me sick but last week it occured to me that AF was a bit late, so I checked and to our complete surprise I am pregnant!  So I've turned down the job in London (fortunately they were very understanding) and am now taking it easy and trying to enjoy the pregnancy and not worry too much.  I was supposed to be going to Australia for 3 weeks next week but we're going to cancel and have a couple of quite weeks at home.

So there is hope for all of us.  We had ICSI due to male factor and the last time I got pregnant the consultant said it was a miracle - it seems that miracles can happen twice.

Congratulations to Sue and to Kyla for your BFPs, to Tracy on the birth of Macie and best wishes to everyone else.

And regards BB - I don't know about Chanelle but will someone please evict Charley - just the sight of her raises my blood presure.

Love
Daisy x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Daisy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Oh thats fab news!  Congratualtions!!     

How far along are you?? Are you going to take the director job? Don't get stressed!!  Oh what fab news!!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

congratulations Daisy that is great news!!!!


Susie XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Daisy - WOW WOW WOW!!! Many congratulations!!!! Miracles do happen, don't they? Enjoy your pregnancy & please keep in touch.

Take care of yourself

Ron
xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

OMG Daisy!!!!! wowee! how amazingly wonderful. I'm so so pleased for you. Are you getting support or going completely natural?

Ron - I don't know how you do it. I'm knackered all the time and I don't work fulltime or have a bubs. 

Love

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - I don't do full time either..I'd be dead from the lack of sleep!!!    

Having said that I don't know how you have the energy & do up houses..the amount of DIY you must do must be incredible!!

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Daisy - that's fantastic news, wow what a surprise for you - esp, when you had made that heart rending decision to give up.   Unfortunately it seems with a nat pg you don't get as many scans and the care as with an tx one - but push.    Thanks for my congrats - news is only just sinking in.

What's more it's the second miracle pg I've heard of this wk.

Kyla - yep our dates could be close - was thinking you were going to give yourself a birthday present.    If it helps my GP and m/w recommended Mr Pascall at the DGH as apparently he is "lovely" and "the best" - my m/w must think so she's using him for her pg.    For my first appt. I am seeing Dr Kock (as Mr P is on hols)  I suspect your own m/w will have her own recommendation tho.

Ron - off to bed right now.

Good night all

Sue x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Sue...wow you get yourself to bed you are up late!!

Best of luck for tommorrow.    

goodnight to whoever is off to bed XX


Susie XXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I've been working up the energy to go to bed but I seem to be glued to the sofa!!!  

Goodnight

Ron
xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Goodnight Ron

Enjoy the lay in   sure Sam will let you - have you asked him?? 

Susie XX


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi

I don't know if this is the right place to post but I have my first appointment on the 'fasttrack' scheme at Barts on Monday (23rd)

We're due to be there for 11 and we've been told to expect a 'long day'...what do they mean by this - sounds scarey!  

Is there anything I should/shouldn't do on the day? I've read lots of nice things about the staff there but not such good stuff about their admin side  .

Oh well - I hope it's ok if I stick around for a bit as it would be really nice to talk to people who know what the hell I'm gabbling on about!  

S
xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Susie - Sam's idea of a lie in is 5am!!!!!  

B3ndy - Welcome to this thread!  Right! When you 1st arrive at Bart's, your DH will be taken to a room where he'll have to produce a SA.  About 45 mins/an hour later you'll be called into the head nurse, Liz's office, where she'll have the SA result & talk you through your schedule.  Then after lunch you'll have a scan to check you out.  After that a consultant will see you to go over what's been said & done.  From start to finish it'll prob take about 5 hours including waiting around so take lots of mags or a good book.  

Talking of mags, your DH may like to take one with him unless he has a very vivid imagination!!  

If everything goes smoothly you'll be asked to phone them when you have your AF & you'll be invited to an information session 2 weeks later on a Wednesday.  Then it's all go on CD21.

Girls, please correct me if I have any of the above wrong - it's been a hell of a long week!!! 

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No all sounds about right, although i have my scan in the morning while DP did his bit.  He actaully commented on the huge selection of mags to meet all mens tastes!!  So maybe they've updated there selection since your DH went!! 

Sorry Welcome S!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

There were no mags in the room when we had our appt. DH wouldn't go & buy a mag so I had to go to the newsagent's & pretended that I was buying one for a colleague at work as a jokey present..the bloke behind the counter gave me such a filthy look as if to say 'What a pervert'!!!!!  

I think if I was a bloke I'd want my own copy..can you imagine how many other people must have thumbed through the mags in the room?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron -   That is so funny, you are a much better Mrs than me!!

One of the girls on another thread said her DH took one of those portable dvd players with him!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Wasn't that Jen or am I being  ?? Jen sorry if I got you mixed up with someone else!!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow what alot I'v missed out on!!! Daisy-congrats-how wonderful!!!   And Sue best of luck for today Hun xxxx

Just a quickie as I'm doing a naughty-its playtime!!! Only about 4 and a half hrs to go though!!!

We have decided to take a last minute hol-we are off to Scotland tonight for a week-I think it'll be a good break before it all starts for us  

Have a good week girls and chat soon xx

Love Maddy xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Congratulations Daisy! Thats given me goose pimples. How often do we here that it will happen when we relax?!?! Do keep us informed.

Sue good luck today and Maddy have a great time in Bonnie Scotland! 

Hi B3ndy - how are you?!?!?! Great that you've joined us here.
All I would say is that they may not cycle you from your next AF. My appointment was on the 20th June and they are doing ''August periods'' and I was fasttrack too. But the girls have described well enough what happens.

I just hope that when I come on I wont have to wait 2 weeks for my info day because I will be on holiday. Does anyone have an email address that I can book in for now? I know when my period will be and so will know what Weds I can make??

There was only one mag in the room for my DH and he said the pages were stuck together. Basically I got a text from him saying ''talk dirty or something im in a room down the hall and loads of people are walking around outside!'' Yes Ron that was me with the DVD player. OK Ill admit it now, we did make our own little ''film'' but he bottled it in the end and wouldnt take his laptop. He said people would guess what he's up to and I said ''Errr yeah they will kind of know what you are doing''. Honestly MEN!

Love to all, hope you are all ok. Any nice plans for the weekend?

JEn xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

B3ndy - good luck for Monday - exciting.

Jen - sorry to sound doom and gloom, but I had the impression you have to have appt first and then book info day.  Something about "rules are rules, and it's the way we work"  - I think it's partly cos whilst you know you are IVF they don't until your've seen Doc and had tests so they've ruled out ICSI - diff. info days for diff tx.  I think the other prob is not until your've seen the Doc do they know what drug protocol, schedule etc to put you on and you don't find this out until the info day.    But it's worth giving them a call and pleading your case.

So Ron - let my secret out today - thanks for the luck.    DH says I don't need any.

This time last yr was the hottest day there was ever and this year I have lights on.

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

my hot tip to speed up treatment starting is to book in to see Miss Tozer privately at the Independent Hospital. She runs a Monday clinic there. If you arranged for your day 3 fsh, LH and E2 and then day 21 progesterone before seeing her and take the results in, oh and an SA for DH, then she might be able to put a protocol together for you and all you need to do is book in for the info session. Worked for me and I saved 3 months.

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

But Ive already had all my tests etc and saw the consultant (Mr Perks). Hes even written out the prescription and told me what Ill be on. Its just that I now have to phone up on day 1 of my August period so that I can arrange to go in for the info day. But if thats 2 weeks later I will be on holiday and miss yet another month.
Im panicking now! 

Jen x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

jen - sorry, my mistake.   You just need the info session then. Sorry not being more help.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

No probs Lou. Its difficult to keep up with everyone.

Yes I just need the info session x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi girls

thanks for the warm welcome - this is only a quickie as i'm being naughty and logging on at work.

 sounds like I should bank on being at Barts til at least 4/5pm on Mon then? Better make sure I bring a BIG book like Moby Dick (no pun intended with all the talk about SA's  )

you did make me   at the thought of your 'homemade flick' for your hubby Jen!! Don't think my dh would concentrate properly if i did sommit like that for him! he'd be laughing his head off!

I'm not banking on starting treatment on my next AF anyway as i'll be on cd 14 on Monday and I've recently been diagnosed with a 'thick womb' so my gyny consultant (who i see privately in London for my endo) says i'll have to take the pill to thin the lining down first. I guess we'll discuss that all on Monday anyway.

Thanks again for your tips/advice though - looking forward to getting to know you all! 

S
xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi B3ndy (S)

You and I have the opposite problem. Can I have some of your lining please?!
Oooer! 
Yes I think we were there until about 4.30 and our initial appointment was 10.45am. Walk towards the Old Bailey and beyond for some lunch out.

Yes I believe my performance has been used quite a bit in getting him into practice for the SA! (I like to think thats what still helped him on the day!).
Must admit we had to do a few takes because I was laughing so much!

As Ron said once, Needs must. 
A girls gotta do what a girls gotta do! 

Keep us informed! 

Jen x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all

wow Daisy massive congrats, it takes a while to sink in you and dh must be over the moon.

Sue good luck today  

Hi b3ndy the girl here have loads of advice I just linger now as a old friend

Lou I went to kick boxing before having Teagan but still yet to venture back, I went to circuits recently but it nearly killed me!! 

Maddy enjoy scotland

First flight went well Teagan really missed me and I missed her, she is teething this week though so a bit of a super cling on bless her, she is currently napping after getting overtired. hopefully she will be ok for my next trip. At least it's only 6 days amonth and she will get used to it I hope.

right better do some work suppose to be doing DH accounts while Teagan naps but this is much more interesting.

Bye for now

Fran


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

HI Girls

Scan went well - everything is fine, big fella stretched out with legs crossed - so sounds fairly comfy    Unfort. pics are a bit grainy as apparently I now have a retroverted uterus (never heard that before) but he said there is more chance of seeing my insides and what I had for breakfast then Big Fella.    Still time didn't feel pressured and he managed to get a pic.    Risks of Downs etc are small.

Jen - if all you need is info day - then phone and book it.

Maddy - enjoy your hols - just what the Counsellor ordered !

Fran - good luck with the accounts - my DH's tax returns need doing .........

Enjoy the w/e

Sue


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,

You'll all have to bare with me as I'm still struggling to keep up with whats going on with everyone   

b3ndy welcome, I've only just joined this board too. Good luck for Monday.

LondonLou - I work at the London Independent   although I have never meet Miss Tozer. 

Jen - my last information session was a couple of days before my cycle began, so are you going to be on holiday when your tx starts?

Maddy - Hope you enjoy Scotland and the weather isn't too bad.

Daisy congratulations Hun!

As for me, we had our follow up appointment yesterday, not sure of the doc we saw. All seems OK to start again in september  . They explained that I have high FSH results (10) which is higher than what they would expect from someone my age   So they will up my drugs as I didn't respond very well last time. They only got 4 eggs, they all fertilised but only 2 were grade 1's the others were grade 2. We were disappointed with this but at least they are going to try to improve it next time. My BMI is low which the doc is a little unhappy about but the nurse we sure didn't seem to think it was a problem. Anyway I will shut up now  

Sorry if I've forgot anyone   

Hope you all have a good weekend.

K xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Kiki - How low is your BMI - mine was 21 when I started tx and this year I moved just into 24 - which I was v. plsd about and I wonder if it has contributed to me now being pg.        I was told ideally BMI for pg should be between 24 -27.

To get mine up - I drank a protein shake every day mixed with full fat milk.

I wouldn't worry to much about your FSH - at the Lister they said it's just a figure that shows what's happening in your head that month - and maybe different if tested again next month.

It's good they've taken it onboard tho - and are going to do something diff - not same old.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Glad to see your scan went well today. I thought it must be coming up soon from your ticker. I have another one tomorrow too.
Hopefully DH will be okay for that. He had his wisdom teeth out yesterday and has a swollen face.

Quick post as Tesco due soon. Speak to you all tomorrow after scan.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - hope the scan goes well - apparently m/c risk is 5% once hb detected and then 1% at 12 wks.    My DH sends his sympathy to yours - hope he can make it - a pic is not the same.


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Kyla

Just a quick note to wish loads of luck for a great view at the two girls   tommorrow.

Everyone have a great weekend i am going to be busy reading Harry Potter & i can't wait!! 


Susie XXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sue - Brill news. Can't wait to see pic of BF! BTW I have a retroverted uterus & the good news is that you don't need a full bladder for scans!!!

Kyla - Good luck tomorrow.

Jen - We did ICSI & were with the IVF lot so it makes no difference. Don't think they'll let you book info sesh before having AF though.  Also, once you're on the rollercoaster, you belong to them, so they tell you when to come in, when to d/r or stimm & when to do trigger drug (so Alicia told me once when I asked her whether I could delay my trigger by a couple of hours!  

Maddy - Enjoy your hols.

Susie - Happy reading. DH is going to Asda at midnight to get HP for me!!

Kiki - Your bio doesn't say how old you are but when I was having tx mine was 11.2 - I was on 300iu of Menopure & we managed 13 eggs.  Hopefully you'll get a higher amount next time around too.

Hi to everyone else.  Off to eat my chinese now  

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning girls,

Had nice eve out with my buddy last night... still managed to cry at her!!! Oh I see a pattern emerging!!  

Got my blood results back
FSH - 9.1
E2 -  269

Anyone know if my E2 is really really high, all the sites I've look at say it should be under 60 otherwise its falsely lowering my FSH... others have suggested that it may be a different measurement... anyone know?

Why can't I just have a fumble and get preg like nearly everyone else in the world?? I so wish I could go back tothe days where my fertility knowledge was just that there was a sperm and an egg!!

Anyone doing anything nice??


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks girls. Twins are fine. We saw two good h/b's and they are right on target for dates (one is just a bit ahead even according to Visembryo). This one is 12.5mm and the other is 13.3mm. Very happy and have been relased to my m/w.  

Right, off to read Harry Potter


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Fab news Kyla!!  

Susie - I do get another full free cycle of IVF, I'm in Havering, I'd contact your PCT or just ask at Barts when you go as she said its most of east london.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

OMG. scaring myself right now. My sister has agreed to be childminder for us at £2 per hour per child which sounds great but will leave us with a £350 shortfall each month... How do you cope with that? I was all excited about twins but now am scared that we will be poor.... Sorry to moan, sounds inconsiderate and I don't mean to be. I am of course over the moon to be PG but the money thing is weighing on my mind now...


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Glad to hear scan went well & that they are thriving.  Reality has also kicked in now too! 

Regarding expenses, you will manage. Just hang on to the fact that your babies are the most important things in this world to you & that you will manage.  Eg if you have 2 cars, can you manage with just the 1? Mobile phones? Satellite TV? Gym membership? Going out/clothes/gadgets? Hot tub They can all be cut back. If you are still struggling, can you move to a less expensive house? Can you fix your mortgage? Increase the years so repayments won't cripple you so much?

How many days will you be working? Can you go back from mat leave sooner? Is it worth working still?? Instead of working in day time, can you work evenings whilst DH look after the babies??

Remember you'll also have child tax credit & child benefits which will all help. Also babies don't need a lot of toys or brand new clothes to start with..you can buy a lot from sales/NCT sales/hand me downs/charity or jumble sales.  We bought loads in the sales (mainly Next & M&S) when I was having Sam but then when he was born, everyone & their missus bought us more clothes & we ended up with so much he had clothes that he didn't wear which was a waste as he outgrew them so quickly.

If I can think of anything else I'll add onto the list but hope this helps a little bit. 

Ron
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - It was lovely to see you & DH today..you are looking so well & obviously blooming..pg really suits you!!

Take care

Ron
x


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello girls, 

Sorry to gatecrash the thread... would you mind answering a question?  

I am having a NHS funded cycle at Barts, got to put the trigger at 7.30pm tonight in preparation for EC Monday, so better be quick!

I have been told that the embryos will go back on day 2, which will be Wednesday.  I know they don't do blasts, but I was really hoping for a day 3 transfer.  (I am hoping we get that far with enough embies to choose from!   ).  

Do you think at day 3 ET would be possible?  If not, do you know why do only do day 2?

Thanks a lot - Mack xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Mack,

I think other girls on here have asked for and had day 3 transfers at Barts.  I didn't but I only had 2 embies so was pointless!!

Welcome to the thread and good luck.

XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Mack - welcome and good luck! I had day 3 transfer at Barts, so it can be done. Maybe speak to them about it on Monday. 

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Ron. We already turned off the tub and cancelled the gym. We only have one car but will need two as we both work in Brighton and I will need a car whilst on mat leave. We can always sell it again afterwards. We won't get tax credit as DH earns too much (but we also have a big mortgage. I cannot bear to sell my house as it is my dream home). I think if we start saving now that will help and I am going to make a list. 
Due to my salary, it would not be cost effective for me to stop work. However, after paying the childcare, going back to work will give me the same money as mat-leave (around £500 per month) so will have to try to make that fit.... Reality has well and truly sunk in today.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - I know but I'm sure that you'll make it work.  You'll just have to go without all the things we take for granted..like takeaways & treats.  DH told me recently that when him & BIL were little, FIL sold his camera so that the boys could have their Christmas pressies. I felt so humbled when I heard that.

Ronnie
x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Good morning everyone!

Mack - I am currently on my 2 ww from a 3 day transfer at Barts. They tend to only do 3 day transfers if you have EC on Friday so ET is then on Monday. I spoke to the doctors/nurses about doing blasts during my treatment and the best they said they could do would be a 3 day transfer, but it had to be okayed by Miss Tozer. It was, so I had EC on Monday and then ET on Thursday. I think they try to stick to 2 day transfers because it fits in better with their scheduling and takes up less of the embryologists time. I have heard that success rates for 2 day and 3 day are very similar. 
It is worth asking on Monday, but they might say it is too late to change it. Anyway, good luck! Hope you get a good crop of eggs! 

Sue and Kyla (pregnant ladies! ) - glad your scans went well.  

Jen - Hope you are well. Sorry...not telling you which school I teach at!!!!  Would be way too much info! 

Well, I have got to the stage of the 2 ww when I start obsessing about which day to test on! Official date is Thursday, but......mmm. Might be naughty!  I am now off work (yeah! ) but DH will be at work on Thursday. Really don't want to do the test that morning and then 5 min. later he is rushing off to get the train. Will see how I feel this week. 
Don't feel pregnant (don't want to get my hopes up!) but last night, as we were watching a film (Superman Returns!) I kept getting pains in my boobs! Really uncomfortable!  Also, having really vivid dreams at the moment which I know you can get during pregnancy! So....who knows!

Hi to everyone else!

Hettie x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Hettie - hang on in there and   are watching - the earliest we allow testing is Day 12 and that's a law Kyla and I recently made  

Ron - it was great to see you all yesterday too  - and the thanks for all the freebie cuddles - did worry my DH tho. that clearly he's not up to speed on babies yet  

Mack - good luck with ET - I'm afraid Barts have their rules and Day 2 or Day 3 are the norm.    I think they prefer Day 2 - Day 3 is known if it's over the w/e or you have a justified reason.   I was terribly sick on my Day 2 - and they insisted I get to London when I could sometime that day.

Kyla - goodness your've made it through the scan - good luck today with m/w - hope you get on with her.
my DH has said not to worry yet - we will worry when the time comes, although it does make sense to try and start planning and making savings where possible.  I should imagine we are going to be broke for awhile with all set up costs and adjusting to new expenses - I liken it a bit like buying a house to begin with you wonder why you did cost mortgage is more, suddenly you need new bits and bobs, stuff that was good at last house is no longer - but after awhile you adjust and get over it.

I got this email the other day and some of the figures surprised me.
 
1. Tax Credits » 
Tax credits are flexible and adapt to life’s changes, like becoming a mum. When you have your baby you could be entitled to money from tax credits and if you already receive them, you could be entitled to more.

To find out what you’re entitled to call 0845 300 3900.



Key facts:

If you are responsible for any child under 1 year old and your household income is less than £65,965 per year, you could receive Child Tax Credit. 
And even when your children reach their first birthdays, if your household income is less than £57,785, you could continue to receive Child Tax Credit. 
The extra income will be paid directly to the person who is mainly responsible for your new child. 
If you are working you may be eligible for Working Tax Credit, including help with childcare costs. 
HM Revenue & Customs want to make sure you receive what you are entitled to so please keep us informed of any changes in your circumstances which could affect the amount you receive. 
For more information and further details on eligibility click here or call 0845 300 3900. 


 
2. Child Benefit » 
Child Benefit helps with the costs of bringing up children and is paid in addition to any Child Tax Credit you may receive. It is paid for each child and is not affected by income or savings. Don’t forget to claim as soon as your baby is born as Child Benefit can only be backdated for 3 months.

To apply or for more information click here or call 0845 302 1444 if you live in Great Britain and 0845 603 2000 if you live in Northern Ireland.

£250 Child Trust Fund voucher
Within a month of receiving Child Benefit you will automatically be sent a voucher for £250 which you should use to open a Child Trust Fund account for your child. The money in the account belongs to the child and can't be taken out until they turn 18, to ensure they have a financial head start to their adult life. The sooner you open a Child Trust Fund account, the sooner your child’s money could start to grow.

For more information click here or call 0845 302 1470.

Consider your childcare options 
Using formal childcare for children of all ages may not be as expensive as you thought. Many families can receive help with the costs through the childcare element of Working Tax Credit. And did you know that all 3 and 4 year-olds are entitled to 12 and a half hours free nursery education per week in lots of different settings, for 38 weeks a year? 

For more information click here or call 0800 2 346 346.  

We have an electrical job today - yesterday bathroom extractor fan blew - so DH disabled that and then last night (me on loo) lights blew too.   So off to DIY shops and then back to fix.

Oh and we are discussing hols - cos Ireland is calling !

Good day all.

Sue


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Sue - is that 12 days post EC? (that was yesterday!!!) Or 12 days post ET (that will be Tuesday!)  
Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - I also tested 12 days past transfer!!!

Sue - I don't think anything/anyone can prepare you on babies.  DH may surprise you by taking to it like a duck to water.  It's very different especially when it's yours.  My DH just said it's not until they put the baby in their arms & reality sets in that you realise reality sets in & you just have to get on with it! You'll be amazed at how well he copes when the time comes.  

Ron
x


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

THANK YOU so much for your replies and well wishes!

I am definitely going to ask if a day 3 transfer is possible - I hope it's not too late!  DH says he is really going to push for this - which is v unusual for him!  We'll ask for Miss Tozer.  It's worth a try.   Day 2 just seems so early if there are a few embies that are all at a v similar stage.  An extra day may just make the difference for selection.  I wondered whether they would say 'no' as this cycle is funded and they'd be more likely to agree if we were paying?!?  If it's embryologists time which is an issue, i'd be happy-ish to offer to pay for an extra day!

Hettie - wishing you so much luck for a BFP        

Thanks again - Mack xxx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Mack - yes, definitely ask. I don't think it makes any difference to them who it is funded by. But I think because I had already had 2 failed cycles at Barts (IVF and FET) they might have been more flexible with me. Or possibly, they just happened to be less busy on that Thursday! Thanks for the good wishes. 

No more sore boobs today and I really feel like I am about to start my period. No actual tummy pains, but just the feeling I usually get in the few hours before my period starts. Keep trying to tell myself (and DH ) that it could be a good sign as so many girls on here say they feel as though they are going to start but still get a BFP. My previous cycles, I have not had a period until I have stopped the pessaries so I will be shocked/v.disappointed if I get my period before Thursday. 
The 2 ww is such a nightmare!

Hope everyone is enjoying sunshine today. 

Hettie x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hettie - I tested 12 days post EC and got a + but a faint one. Got stronger by 14dpo (equiv to 12 days past ET for you) so I would say test tomorrow! I had no symptoms at all this month. Just boobs (from cyclogest) and the odd tummy pain like AF.

DH is still not good. Had to go to SeaDoc last night to get some anti-biotics as his face has blown up hugely and he had a temp of 38.5. He's been in bed all day, so after the m/w came I finished off Harry Potter. Lots of people died but I was quite happy with the ending.

PS: Don't know who got me back to 7's but thank you!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening

A few days ago we had a bit of a shock..we thought our family was complete when we had Sam & the doc more or less told us that we were very very lucky to have had him in the first place.  

My AF was due last Thursday & a couple of days before I started spotting which is usual for me.  Didn't think any more of it until Sunday evening when I commented that AF still hadn't arrived.  The next morning I did a test as AF normally arrives 5 minutes after that!!  I couldn't believe it when the test came back positive..I was absolutely shaking & in total shock, especially as we ttc for 4.5 years before having ICSI & FET to have Sam. The most ironic thing is that we weren't even ttc this time, just enjoying ourselves again for the 1st time in 6 years!!!!  

It's taken us a few days to get used to the idea & it's still very early days but we are very happy & feel extremely fortunate.  

This has just proven to us that when someone tells you something is near impossible, never take that as gospel & never give up.

Ron
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow Ron

     

     

What fab news that is Sam will get a little brother or sister!!! Well that is so great i bet you are in shock!! But what a great shock that is. So when will the wee one be due then??

You will be keeping those GP's busy in the next few years with all the babysitting   

Have you told any other family yet or are you keeping mum for now.

Put a big smile on my face for your happiness.

Speak Soon

Susie XXX

Sue & Kyla glad your scans went so well. XX

Hi everyone hope you have had a good weekend i will catch up with you monday.

Susie XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

OMG!!!!! Ron!!! wow another nat preg in a week on this thread! Congrats, honey. It makes me think there's more in the whole immune thing as a lot of people find themselves getting natural pregnancies after a full term pregnancy. Well don't you two!

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - OMG! Congratulations!!!!!! How on earth did you keep quiet for nearly a whole week!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks girls!

I don't think it's really sunk in yet & I've convinced myself (after reading the pg test instructions) that I'm prob menopausal or have ovarian cysts thus giving me a false positive result!!!!    It's really surreal as with IVF you are involved in every stage & get early scans but with a nat you don't have a scan until 12 weeks.  Think it'll become more real after I have a scan & see the hb.  

I think I'm about 5/6 weeks (depending whether you go by my last AF or OV day) so am due about mid March. 

Lou - Apparently you're at your most fertile after having a baby - wish someone told me that beforehand..I would have kept my legs crossed!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

rontuck said:


> I would have kept my legs crossed!!!


 

I would go by your O day. More accurate that way. Can you pay for an earlier scan?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - In that case I'm just over 5 weeks. The only symptoms I have is feeling really fat, bit of backache & thinking AF is about to start.  Apart from that, nothing else except for tiredness but as I'm always tired these days that is nothing unusual!!!

If I start to get paranoid, then we may pay for a scan.  There's a private scan place just down the road from where we work so it'll be convenient.

How are you feeling?

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm good thanks. Tired from looking after DH though  Otherwise, bit queasy at times and the odd twinge, cramps have died right down. Feel better having made a list of stuff we will need yesterday.
M/W visit went well - she left me with a huge pack of stuff to go through though.
She is going to call tomorrow with a date for my 12w scan and NT test. I think after 16 weeks I will see her or one of her colleagues on a monthly basis.

LOL, assuming the twins arrive safe and sound then I think DH might have to look into getting snipped as we can't manage with three that's for sure! What a blessing for you though. I am so happy for you honey.

Kyla xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hope DH feels better after having the antibios.  You have to look after yourself too..can't have you running yourself ragged!! 

There are lots of stuff to get esp with twins but you can get bits & bobs now & spread the costs.  I read somewhere once that if you add baby toiletries/nappies with your weekly shop then it won't feel like you're spending too much nearer your due date.  NCT do brilliant sales..really reasonable..they have loads of clothes & also moses baskets/pushchairs/toys/books. Friday Ads is another reasonable source.

Did she leave you with a Bounty pack?  There is so much information in the 1st pack, isn't there? Let us know when you get your scan dates.

 re snip!!! After Sam was born, no one apart from our HV warned us about getting pg again..we just never thought it'd happen to us as it took us so long to fall in the 1st place.


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

There is such alot of great news on this thread at the moment so this must be a lucky thread to be on so lets keep everything crossed for the rest of us. Well Ron no point crossing your legs    

Susie XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Susie - I think it was Maddy who put everyone's bubbles ending on a 7, so watch yourselves, everyone!!!  

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Ron - DH has come to conclusion that we will carry on with the current system we have in place ie: he cooks dinner while I take care of cats and their needs - so I add baby to that list as well and hopefully he adds something to his list too  

Not sure if it was a good or bad thing but when we saw Ron and her DH they opened my Dh's eyes to the fact that his beloved car may not be as practical as he is always leading me to believe !

Kyla - sorry to hear about your DH - hope the antibios work soon.  I found a lot of the stuff in my bounty pack was rubbish like leaflets for books to buy the little one.    I think it quite funny struggled to get pg and now you are talking of the snip  

Off to see Obs Doc now.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Where is your EDD?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW!!!

Congratulations Ron that is absolutely lovely news. You will have two bubbs under 2!!!! How did you keep it so quiet? 
Yes this is a lucky thread at the moment.

Sue - great the scan went well. Your info about financial stuff was very informative too and Ive copied it to a word doc. Hopefully it will come in use later on for me too! 

Maddy - Hope you are enjoying your hols and the weather isnt spoiling it too much. I saw the deluge on the Gold Open (I dont know how close that is to where you are)

Susie - How are you enjoying Harry Potter? Im only a few chapters in because Ive had a busy weekend but maybe I dont need to read it now because Kyla has told us loads of people die! Thanks Kyla! 

Kiki - yes I will start downregging when Im on holiday so the worry is about squeezing in the info session before I go. I will just go ballistic at them if they dont let me so Im sure it will be ok! 

Kyla - Brill news about the scan. Im so pleased for you. Try not to worry about the money. You will manage somehow.

Hettie - Bah Humbug about your school. My step kids go to Fitz and Grove. But Im not telling you their names! Sounds like you are looking for every little sign (I would be too). Hope the test is positive. When are you doing it?

Mack - good luck with your EC today and with your 3 day ET. Let us know!

Laura - How are you hun? I know what you mean about having a quick fondle and wham bam you're pregnant. Ive spent 20 years trying to not get ''up the duff'' and now have all this to deal with. Sometimes I wonder if Im being punished.

Hope everyone is well and hello to anyone Ive missed.
I have absolutely NOWT to report from my side.

Jen xx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Congratulations Ron!!! Wow, what a surprise for you!    
Falling pregnant naturally is so much less stressful! When it happened to me last year, I remember the doctor asking was it spontaneous, which was the word they used for falling naturally. It really made me laugh as I had been using temperature readings, ovulations sticks, bding on the right days, lying still in bed afterwards, etc that month so the word 'spontaneous' was not how I would have described the conception!  Enjoy the next 8 months! It will be a breeze this time as you have done it all before!

Jen - I don't teach at Grove or Fitz! I'm not saying anymore!  My official date for testing is Thursday, but I will probably do one tomorrow!

Kyla - sorry to hear your DH is so poorly. Hope he feels better soon. 

Sue - hope your appontment went well today. 

Susie - hi, hope you are okay. School holidays have started so I expect you are busy!

Hi to everyone else!

I have decided to test tomorrow morning. Expecting a negative as I have had slight period pains and back ache since yesterday. Really feel like period wants to start but it can't because it is confused by the progesterone pessaries (poor thing). _So_ hoping I am wrong. I'm off shopping now to try and take my mind off it. Need some new black sandals as the strap on my favourite ones broke the other day.

Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hettie - Keeping everything crossed for you hun. Its not over til the fat lady sings.

Jen xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hettie - It's so cruel that symptoms are same for af and preg. How annoying is that! Hope you not going too nuts in the wait. 

I'm a little tired of doing nothing already. My due date is next week and my friend who gave birth on the weekend that had got preg at same time. I'm not usually one who dwells on dates, but it is probably a little raw given the recent loss on top of everything. But I'm trying my best to be chipper. I'm actively not trying to ttc atm because of risk of mc which is a weird one.  

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou -  

Havea you managed to make an appt at St Mary's?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

I can relate to that Lou. When I got pregnant there was another girl who got pregnant too at work and she was due a couple of days after me. She went on to have a little girl and I lost mine at 12 weeks. It was torture. I do really feel for you. It was so long ago but even now I see the date and it reminds me. My child would be a teenager now! 
It will be hard but you will be ok. It does get easier. 
Hopefully St Marys will sort you out....

Jen x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron - yes, have appt with st mary's end of september and that was a private appt. I'm going to nyc first (end of aug) for further tests and then back for 3 weeks to wait for results. If something is found then I think the treatment can be a few months, so as with lots of IF things 6 months can slip away with one thing or another. 

jen - thanks. I'm normally fine, but I think it's also because I have my hands tied atm and can't get on with things as I would normally. Hugs to you though.

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah I know what you mean, you feel so powerless at the moment and you cant be proactive. Ive blown you some bubbles

Jen x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls

just a quickie while macie is sleeping, i have been checking in every couple of days and just wanted to say

Ron -    hunni what fantastic news 


Traceyxx


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Ron           

Londonlou   

Kyla - sorry to hear about your dh being poorly, hope the antibos work.

Hettie - good luck for tomorrow, everything crossed for you hun  

I can't remember who asked   but my bmi is 19. I've managed to put on a kilo since I was last weighed at the hosp. 

Jen where are you going on your hols? 

Take care everyone 

Kx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Kiki - thanks, I feel so nervous about doing the test! Probably won't be able to sleep tonight!

Lou - hi. Yes, these symptoms are driving me mad! Don't know what to think. I have had tummy pains on and off all day today, but not bad enough to take paracetemol. What does nyc stand for? (New York City) Try to keep yourself busy to take your mind off things. And give yourself lots of treats! 

Tracey - how is little Macie doing?

Jen- thanks, really, really hoping the fat lady doesn't make an appearance! 

Been shopping - bought some new sandals in Stead and Simpson, then hit all the sales! Tried on lots of things in Monsoon, but nothing quite fitted.  Have put on a bit of wait during treatment as I've not been doing any exercise. Refuse to buy the next size up! (Yet...depends on tomorrow or perhaps it should be Thursday's result  )

Hettie x


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

WOW Ron that is unbelievable... miracles do happen!  How lovely you didn't have to go through all the stresses of tx and you can hopefully enjoy your pregnancy!

I had EC today and got 10 eggs.  I was way too conscious for my liking   !  Have been completely sedated before.  Amanda the nurse is lovely.  DH asked the embryologist for a day 3 transfer en route to 'the room' (!) and she said they'd see how the embies got on tomorrow... so it sounds like it's possible, we just have to wait and see.

Thanks for all your advice re the day 2/3 transfer!

M xx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh BTW - do Barts get you to test on day 14 or 15 post EC?  (Counting today as day 0)


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Mack - well done! 10 eggs is a good number. I know what you mean about being too conscious! I didn't feel any actual pain, but I was aware of people talking and then getting back into the wheelchair to go back to the recovery room. But the good thing is, the less sedation they use, the quicker your body recovers ready for ET. Was Amanda the Australian nurse? If so, I had her and she was lovely! Barts ask you to test 14 days from ET, so sorry, you will have longer to wait than you think. (to do the official test that is! You might cave in before that!)

Hettie x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Mack - They make you test 16 days post EC (14 days from a day 2 transfer normally).

Sue - I know! Feels weird but have honestly never wanted more than 2 kids so assuming this all goes to plan, I think we might end up that way (if he agrees) I feel I have had my share of gynie ops thank you!

DH was very poorly today - was phsyically sick but can hardly open his mouth so in lots of pain. Swelling looks a little less when I got home though which is something.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Mack - 10 eggs is brilliant!!! Long may they divide & thrive.

Hettie - Remember    P U P O   

Kyla - I know what you mean about the snip..I asked DH whether he'd have it done & he said he'd only do it if I made it worth his while!!!   It's ironic as we have MF which is why we had IVF in the 1st place!!! 

Thanks everyone for your congratulations.  We are still numb with shock. I guess it'll become more real when we see it on the scan.  

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bloody hell Ron!!!!!  I wasn't expecting to log on to that!!!!  

Congratulations!! Wishing you a trouble free next 34 weeks!!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Thanks!

I & all the other girls here can understand what you mean though about spending years trying to avoid getting pg but when you actually want to nothing happens. I used to think people who get pg at the drop of a hat are 'common stock'!!!  

Ron
xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - Good luck hun for tomorrow   

Ron
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hettie -   Good Luck. XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning all

Hettie - Good luck hun! Thinkng of you xx

Mack - 10 eggs thats fantastic. Did you feel anything? Let us know how things progress

Kyla - Is your DH any better ? Hope so.

Kiki - I go away on 25th August just for one week and I may have to start DR while Im there but if my period comes a little later I may be lucky and start when Im back. I hope so. I dont really want to negotiate all that while Im in a foreign country. Plus I dont want the headaches either.

Hope everyone is ticking along nicely?

Jen xxx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

I tested first thing this morning and got a BFN.  I know it is 2 days before my official date, but it was a clearblue test and there was no line at all and it was 15 dpo. So I'm pretty sure it has not worked for me again. Will test again on Thursday of course. I'm so fed up.
Thanks for your good wishes,
Hettie x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Hettie - hang on in there don't give up yet - I used a Clearblue test and got a bfn 2 days before test date - keeping thinking PUPO with one.

Mack - great news on 10 eggs - you should be proud - hope there was good embie news too.

Jen - plsd the info was of interest to you - even tho, I didn't realise.

Obs Doc appt for me yesterday - all seemed surreal rather than talking about injections and protocols talking about a completely different schedule.  Mind you scan seemed surreal too - rather than being told all clean and empty lining looked etc.    Anyway, Obs Doc although not my permanent one seemed v. nice and informative - wow I am overwhelmed with the amount of appts and care he has lined up for me (and nothing to do with IVF - that seems of no concern once you reach pg)  as my DH said all babies are just the same to them.

He weighed up the risks of a Downs baby and should I have further testing and broken down into basics I have 1 in 100 chance of Downs and 1 in 50 chance of m/c if I do further testing - answer seems obvious to me.

So all seems well.

Also booked our hols to Ireland with a stopover in Wales for Sept - fortunately we won't be staying with family 

Hope everyone is ok.

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hettie

Im no expert yet but it seems to me from what Sue says that you shouldnt give up hope.    

Sue - glad your appointments went well. Is it finally sinking in yet? God Id forgotten about the Downs issue at our age. When can we ever stop worrying. 

Jen x


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hettie - I really, really hope you have tested too early and you get a BFP on your official test day.  Wishing you lots of        

Jen - I felt far too much!   I would have rather been completely sedated.

Kyla - 16 dpo seems aaaaaagggggeess away!  

Out of our 10 eggs, they injected 9 and 6 have fertilised.   ET is provisionally 11am tomorrow if the best 2 are apparent, but they'll let me know at 8.30am whether they will take them to day 3.  I am still hoping for day 3 as i'd like things to settle down there!  I still feel sore and have had some gunk (sorry tmi!).  I'd like to give my bits/lining another days recovery time!

Mack x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

But Mack did it hurt?!?!?!?!?!
Im getting scared now! 

Thats good news that 6 have fertilised. Its a numbers game afterall. I always think that if you throw enough mud against the way some of it will stick. Where I got that from I have no idea and it has absolutely no relevance but I hope you know what I mean.
Fingers crossed for a three day transfer. Your saw giblets should surely give them reason to wait another day?!?!

Hope it heels nicely for you soon

Jen x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kiki - I can see why your BMI worries the Docs. after all when I first started IVF they were worried with mine and yet it was 21 ! I assume some Doc has had the logic to test out things like your thyroid - mine was finally tested last year and was borderline. Docs didn't feel it was worth worrying about but I did and picked up some kelp from the health shop - did it help - well I gained weight with something 

Check this out - http://www.storknet.com/ip/nutritional_challenges/weight/weight_matters.html

Mack - gosh so sorry your sedation wasn't as good as it should have been, it does happen sometimes apparently (I remember one girl that only felt numb and really did feel everything - hers was an exception tho, there was a drug batch fault). 6 embies is good - but they won't postpone ET tomorrow just cos your insides feel so sore. As I said I was throwing up and felt really ill on ET day and was worried about train journey and they just said get there when you can.

Jen - don't be scared it doesn't usually hurt that much. Um yes it is sinking in now - the scan really does help oh and the fact that you can't make anymore excuses why your clothes don't fit. And for me - keep falling asleep is a bit of a giveaway too. 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

It did hurt a bit i'm sorry to say!  I was asleep most of the time, but was awoken with pain a couple of times - I many have sworn, dunno!?    But the girl next to me (when we were both in recovery) seemed to have been sedated a lot more heavily, so maybe I just didn't get enough of the drug?!  On previous EC's I never felt a thing.  I'm a little sore today but not bad - so do not worry, it's nothing!  Know what you mean about the mud... hoping for 5th time lucky and how ironic if it were my NHS cycle.

My giblets certainly do need healing   

Happy - I can't believe you felt so ill and they still made you come in!    I guess I should really expect ET tomorrow.  That's obviously what they want and I can't go against their expert opinions if they know which 2 to go for.


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,
Thanks for your messages. Feel a little bit better now. Had an acupuncture session this afternoon (and then a long nap!) and my acupucturist said that the pulse that should be slippery to show pregnancy was and I should not give up hope. Have not had any period pains today. So hoping the result is going to be different on Thursday, but I will be shocked if it is.

Mack - well done on six embies, good luck for ET.

Sue - thanks, you've given me a glimmer of hope with regards testing. Glad your scan went well.

Jen - don't worry about EC. It doesn't usually hurt. You just feel out of it, as though you are dreaming it all. It's the most exciting bit really, hearing how many eggs you have made.

Hettie x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Mack - Sue & I were both 5th time lucky (transfer-wise). Hang in there.

Hettie - Don't give up yet. There is always a chance but I understand you might be protecting yourself, I have done that too in the past. My early + was most likely due to the fact I am carrying twins and the line took several days to get strong.

Ron - Methinks you need another ticker 

Sue - I think your choice is right. Twice as much chance m/c as downs? I would just go with it. For us, DH is quite against any disability so would probably ask me to test but I just have to wait and see what my NT says. My apt is 20th Aug with Dr deKock.


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hang in there Hetty - I so hope your acupuncturist is spot on!          My acupuncturist on my 3rd cycle couldn't feel that slippery-ness and she was right   

Kyla - oooh, 3rd time lucky for 5th time lucky then (hope that makes sense!)  

Can I ask what to expect for ET... will we get to see the embies before or during the procedure?  Do they allow you to lay down for a while afterwards?  Do they give you a pg test?  Thanks!


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

And... 5 is my lucky number as DH used to wear the number 5 shirt at footy


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Mack - they can show you the embies on a screen before they put them in, but they don't use any type of scan during the procedure. And the nurse (Ruddi? she's v.nice) made sure I continued to lay down on the bed after the ET for about 5 min. while she spoke to me and DH. We also went back to the recovery room and I sat in a reclining chair for about 5 min. This was all much better than my previous ETs at Barts when everything felt more rushed. They do give you a clearblue pregnancy test to do 14 days later.
Really hope you are 5th time lucky! 
Hettie x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

WOW..............................


This is really a breath of fresh air. Where should I start from

Congrats Sue, Ron, Kyla (twins) hope I have not missed out anyone. Its really good to see things turning round for the better.

So many new people have joined as well and hope all your TTC journey are short and sweet. 

Will catch up with personals later.

Alexis


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - Let's hope your embie(s) implanted late & you get the result you want on test day.     

Mack - 6 is brilliant!!! Let's hope you have some to freeze as well. ET is a doddle compared to EC!! You are given cap, gown & plastic 'shoes' to wear & taken into a mini theatre (sterile room). They show you your embies & then use a blowpipe catheter to put them back in (bit like having a smear). Then you lie down for about 5 minutes & send you on your way again with a pg test. Good luck  

Jen - Don't worry, it doesn't hurt, like a bit period crampy. Just think of the end result! 

Kyla - Still a bit early, me thinks!! 

Sue - When are you going to put your due date on your ticker/bio?? We all want to know!!

Emu - Hi, how are you doing?

DH's gone out & S is asleep..anyone fancy coming round??

Have a good evening

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - I think you need a ticker too, I juts can't get my head around you being preg!  Thinks ts because we haven't had the huge build up we normally go through with a BFP... it just appeared!!  I'd love to pop over for a cuppa... oh yeah forgot your in Brighton!!  

Alexis - Nice to see you back... do you have any plans at the moment?

Maddy - hope your well. X

Kyla, Sue - hows them swelling bellies doing??

Mack -   

Jen & Susie - Hows you doing?  All excited about starting?

Hettie - This is the worse bit.. hang on in there   

XXXXXXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - If you can't get your head around it, how do you think I feel?   

If you start now you could be here by midnight..then I could bunk off work tomorrow & we'd go on the pier!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah!!! I love throwing chips off the pier to the sea gulls!!  

Ok I'll just get my clothes back on (in my pj's not typing naked!!) and I'll be down in about an hour!    I haven't bunked off work in years! That would be fun!  

So are you going to go to the EPU and demand an early scan? Surely you can't wait til 12 weeks??!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi there

well thanx for the good advice for my first consultation yesterday. It was - like you all warned - a very long one, but def worth it as Dr Zosmer (sp?!) has given me the go ahead to start THIS af!! which means that seeing as I was cd13 yesterday i'm due to start downregging next week!! and aiming for ec on Aug Bank Hol 

Dh and I are both back there tomorrow for the info session and then it's go go go! To say I'm feeling a bit   is an understatement but I'm glad we're finally getting going....after 4 years god knows I'm ready! Everyone there was so friendly and supportive - i got very good vibes.

I've been doing a quick read back on posts and wondered...do they only ever do sedation at ec? i would much rather GA and go right under...being the coward that i am (i screamed so much during my hsg my hubby passed out in the examination room!! .....he's always been a bit of a wuss when it comes to blood and guts!  )

Rontuck - just wanted to say what fantastic news about your bfp.....i love reading stories like yours...inspirational!

Jen - i know you're not having treatment yet but did they tell you about the 'cutbacks' they're having to make ..which could explain your delay. we were told that normally they do around 28 cycles a week but coz of a shortage of embryologists it's now down to 12  

lots of luck to those waiting to test this week, and those having et. promise i will try and learn a few more names soon!

S
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

S - I have to say that my last cycle at barts I really felt like I was being rushed and pushed about, so I hope that now they have cut down on their cycles they can give people a bit more time.  Great you are starting so soon, waiting about in a killer.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Looking forward to it!!!  

I don't think I can go to EPU because I'd be stopping someone else from having the scan they need, unless I run into trouble (hope not!)  I'm sure the next 6 weeks will fly by!!  

You enjoying yourself on your own or you missing dp??

S - Blimey..things have moved fast..have you had time to catch your breath?? Brilliant news though.  Good luck with your info session..there'll be loads & loads of forms to sign..if you're not sure (there will be questions you have to think about, like what to do with your embies if one of you die), don't sign!  Also, when you get your drugs, check & make sure you have everything there.  I'd also advise you to speak to a nurse & go over your schedule..I'm glad I did that because they forgot to mention about me taking baby aspirin until the nurse looked at my notes! 

BTW is that   counsellor woman still there??

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - he came back sunday night... but i did have a fab time while he was away.. hogging the sofa, tv and comp!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i hope that's the case too laura...not that there are still too few embryologists to even deal with the smaller groups.
is it right that the information sessions take 3 hours?! 

hi rontuck...more good tips...sounds like a lot to take in. will they be handing out the drugs protoccol tomorrow then?  ...... how do they decide if you downreg by sniffing or jabbing? 

sorry for so many questions - but with one free go i'm determined to give it our best shot! (pardon the pun!)


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Where are you S?  I am in esses and just found out last week I now have 2 free NHS cycles.. hopefully you won't need a second go though.  

Ron - you are so thughtful.. not like me!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I think it starts around 10ish?? & it finished around 12:30.  There is a lot of info to take in & don't feel pressured into signing if you're unsure about anything.

Yes, you'll have your protocol given to you after your info session & will be told to get your drugs..standard waiting time at pharmacy is 45 mins! BTW have you got your NHS certificate? I can't remember how much it cost us but it wasn't a lot of money & we ended up saving loads as we needed more drugs as I took ages to d/r!!

Re sniffing/jabbing I think they're 'into' the latter at the moment.  We all used to sniff apart from Kyla who was allergic & had to stab herself in the end! 

Laura - Did dp miss you How was HK?  I was born there! Took DH there a couple of years ago & he loved it!

I'm also hoping that I won't need to make a trip to EPU IYKWIM!!!

Ronnie
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm in Billericay Laura - my PCT only offers one go ....where are you that you get that then? that's fantastic!

that's good about the jabbing for d/r....i don't fancy all that sniffing! (don't know which one is easier though) haven't got the nhs certificate...can you get them online overnight? it'd be my only chance now, being the last minute lionel I am! 

how did Kyla find out she was allergic to sniffing btw?

i've been told to get to the centre for 9.30am...so have had to take day off work anyway (I normally start at 5am) so at least i won't feel under pressure to get out before getting all my questions answered!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

5am Blimey! What do you do??

Kyla found out she was allergic to the sniffs when her face broke out in a rash a few weeks before she was due to be a bridesmaid at her sister's wedding!!!  

Sniffing isn't too bad if you can get the one that's only twice a day (Synarel) whereas Supercur/Suprafact is 3/4 times a day which is a bit of a nightmare!

Sorry but I think you're a bit too late for the certificate.  

Ron
x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that normally gets that response when i tell people i start work at 5am! i work in broadcasting.
how come you're still conscious with an 8 month old baby and another bump on the way? i'd be crashed out and dribbling by now! 

Laura/Ron - you've both been stars tonight with your advice ....thanx a mill. Hopefully I'll take it all in first time tomorrow....and then again....!!  

am offski to catch some noddy wink winks now...want to make the most of my lie in til 7am!! crazy late!  


S
xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Broadcasting..are you a weather girl? 

Waiting for DH to come home! 

Good luck for tomorrow.  Tell us all about it tomorrow night!!

Goodnight

Ron
xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

B3ndy (S)

Congratulations! 
Good luck for your info day today. How on earth did you manage to squeeze it in so quick Are you paying or something? I live in Rochford and come under Southend PCT and I thought I was on the fasttrack too.
Im really really pleased for you but more than a little miffed it wasnt that quick for me too  Especially given my age.
Still I wouldnt be able to do it this month now anyway because then I would have to cancel my holiday. Maybe thats why they booked me in for August?
Anyway - I hope the info session goes well today and yes they told me that its jabs for the DR.
Let us know what broadcasting you are involved with?!?!?!

Love to everyone else, 

Jen xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Well you were on form last night - no quests unleft for me to answer  

Kyla - I was due to see Dr De Kock - but I didn't.  When it came to book next appt. he didn't have an appt on the day I needed it so I mentioned that m/w wanted me to see Dr Pascall and Recept. said "he's much nicer" and found me an appt with him.

DH likened waiting room to Barts - loads of people (all for various clinics), like Barts some people get called go, come back, go, come back and our appt was 30 mins late - maybe that's why we didn't see Dr De Kock 

Fingers crossed with your age - you won't have to worry yourself about having extra scary tests just to satisfy your DH's fears.  We've come to the conclusion it's taken us this long to get here - we will be grateful and whatever we have to handle in the future.

Me and Big Fella are at risk of about 4 other things - but I think the only one applying to you will be IUGR - Intra Uterine Growth Retardant - side effect of IVF - apparently.  But in view of Sam and Macie's birth weights - I'm not worrying.

Spoke to Aunt in Law last night to offer sympathy re: her cat and she announced that they (IL's) weren't sure if it was their place to say but they were to be grandparents - so no getting out now - must mean whole of Ireland knows - oh gawd 

EDD - yes coming soon.

Off to get up now.  Good day all

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

I forgot to say.....
Ron what forms shouldnt you sign on the info day?
Ive been thinking about Barts and freezing of spare embryos.
Ive decided that I definitely dont want to stay at Barts if the free go fails. If Im paying I want to go to ISIS in Colchester, Ive been there and its a completely different experience. So should I not freeze any embryos then? Or can you get them transferred when the time comes? 

Did I already ask you whether you are allowed to ttc on the month of down regging or not? My consultant said you can but Ive heard elsewhere that you absolutely must not. This is another reason why I have zero confidence in the man.

Jen x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Good morning 

S - hope your info session went well today. Hope you manged to keep a straight face during the counselling talk. DH and I always found it quite funny! Barts did seem less busy this time compared to when I used it 2 years ago. The scans with the doctors were still quite rushed, but you do not need to wait so long to see a nurse afterwards. The recovery room for EC and ET were not so busy, which meant you and DH get your own curtained cubicle to get changed in. (Last time we had to get changed in a cupboard! ) Good luck!

Jen - I'm sure your appointment will come round soon. I know what you mean about your age though - the dreaded number 40 seems to be approaching far too quickly for me! Enjoy your holiday!

Hi to Sue, Laura, Ron and everyone else! 

I have woken up with shooting pains on the right side of my tummy this morning. What does it mean They are every 5 min or so. I am dreading doing the test again tomorrow morning. Pretty sure it will be negative. Yesterday, to cheer myself up, I started looking at holidays to the US for October, which is what DH and I have got planned if we get a negative. DH has also just had next weeks work cancelled (he is freelance) so we have booked a last minute cottage in Rye for Saturday for a week. I have to plan things to look forward to, I think it is my coping mechanism! 

Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hettie

They could be implantation pains? Im keeping fingers crossed still and sending you good luck vibes. 
You are right to book things to look forward to, Ive heard Rye is gorgeous. I would do that too.

There is a 40s thread on this site, maybe we should start a ''Knocking 40'' thread?!

Jen x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry that sounded all wrong. I meant to say you are right to book things for your coping strategy. Do you know what I mean. I hope and pray that you will be pregnant though. Oh that all came out wrong.

Jen x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Jen

I know what you mean!!! I'm hoping Rye will be a celebration break and we won't get to go to the US in October!

Still get spare embryos frozen if you can, even if you are thinking about moving clinic, as you can get them moved to a new clinic. I'm sure Ron will give you more details. Regarding the forms, they are to do with what to do with frozen embryos, etc if one of you dies (cheery subject!) They do rush through them and sometimes give the impression you have to sign them then and there, which you don't. You can take them away and hand them in at your next appointment. I was never told that you couldn't ttc while you are downregging, but I must admit I never felt like it anyway! Happy to have a month of! But I have read of girls on this board who have got pregnant while downregging. I think it is very unlikely though, as the whole pont of dr is to close everything down and to stop producing eggs.
Try not to worry! The 2 week wait is the worst bit! 
Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Hettie - Im so pleased you knew what I meant! Its horrible isnt it the 2ww. Time drags so slowly. Im rooting for you I really am.

I mean ttc really before you are dr. What if you start injecting on day 21 and you have already managed to fertilise a little eggie on day 14 and its trying to nestle in Am I just being a pest in asking stupid questions? 
Im asking this because my day 14 will be in a relaxed state on holiday (the ideal time to get pregnant naturally so they say)

Jen x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Jen - the forms are for morbid things like - what to do with sperm/eggs/embies if one of you dies.  Do you wish your DH to still use your embies with another woman etc.    It also covers you both if you split - that recent case of the woman that had to go to the EU to try and use her embies cos her ex DP wouldn't let her.

As for ttc whilst txing - I think they prefer not so there is no risk - but I think it comes down to personal choice and how you both feel.  Certainly stimming time you prob. won't want to cos your ovaries are feeling sore and swollen.  But it is true you can get pg whilst txing - happened to a girl v. recently on another thread.    It would be too early for the drugs to harm a little one that much.      I think you need my DH he has imposed a 10 month ban himself - I say only 10 months  

As for frosties def. get them frozen at Barts - you should see any extras as a bonus and they feel like freebies.  They can easily be transferred if you wish to go elsewhere.  Ron took hers to the Lister, mine went for a week in Brighton, Kyla's went to Eastbourne - you just have to sign a form authorising they be transferred and either using a special container collect and deliver yourself or you can use a courier.

Hettie - stabbing. shooting pains could be a good thing - I do recall getting them - at this time I was also getting fairly constant cramping and was so convinced AF was going to be bang on time  - in fact if it hadn't been for the fact that the clinic need to know the result I was tempted not to test cos I knew the result      In hindsight, I'm afraid I disagree the 2ww is not that bad after all.

God I so hope I'm not raising your hopes      Rye sounds an excellent idea - it is a lovely place to relax, chill and potter - hope the weather is on your side cos it's even lovelier then.

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Sue so much for the information. You are like the Oracle! 

See Hettie - try not to worry. Theres still hope hun x

Thanks again Sue - you are a star

xx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

I think that the downreg injections would stop the embie implanting (sorry ) as the dr drugs start to thin the womb lining which is the complete opposite of what would be happening at that time of the cycle in a natural month. If there is a chance that the embie survives, it would still be a normal pregnancy I think, otherwise the drugs would not be licensed. If I was you, I would just have a fun time on holiday   as you won't feel like doing it during treatment, the 2 week wait or the first few weeks of your pregnancy! 
Hettie x

PS. Thanks Sue. Rye looks really nice on the website. My mum has told me I went there as a child, but I can't remember it. Perhaps it will all come back to me!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a brand new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103735.new#new


----------

